# third cycle is going great (so far!!)



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

one week into third cycle. 60mg dbol 4 weeks (sb labs) 500mg test e 10 weeks (norma). Strength has shot up in one week and i am looking much fuller. Weight has risen from 13.8 - 14.5 ( i did a cut preparing for the cycle). I iintend ion staying much leaner during this cycle compared to the last 2, therefore my diet is much cleaner. I have arimidex on board...i am saving this for when i need it and i have nolva and clomid for pct.

One week in:

Incline dbell press 45kg 5 reps - 45kg 8reps ( i managed 40kg for 12 and had plenty more in me)

Tricep dips bodyweight + 35kg- 8 reps - bodyweight + 45 kg 6 reps

This is just a couple of examples of how my strength has incrsaed. Obviously with a high dose of dbol this is bound to happen.

Feeling good one week in, motivated and giving it all in the gym. Addining in a few more sets here andf there and basically just enjoying the ride! I have been getting a lot of complements in the gym and i can see changes by the day, excited to see what happens in the next 9 weeks!


----------



## Pav Singh B. (Nov 6, 2010)

welldone mate.. 1week and seeing good results, strength must be from the dbol as the test e wont kick in till week 2-3..

looking forward to hearing how you get on later on in the cycle mate..

also you said you went up from 13.8 to 14.5 in a week, try post some before and after pics, would like to see the progress mate (no ****)

good luck, carry on doing what your doing for now, as its working


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

Here are some update pics after week one.

Just got to work and forgot my lunch....200g steak and potatoes and a 50g protein shake were left chilling on the table!! Im gutted!!! :cursing:

1st two pics are just before cycle and the last two were taken yesterday.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Looking great man! What were your other 2 cycles?


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

1st cycle 500mg test e (10 weeks)

2nd cycle 500mg test e (10 weeks) + 40mg dbol (4 weeks)

I dont feel the need to up the test yet, will pay with that amount a while yet. And i do not intend to increase the dbol more than 60mg, think i will be playing with fire then! May give deca a go next??? Who knows?


----------



## Gazzak (May 12, 2011)

looking good mate keep up the good work


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

yeah looking great there mate, keep up the hard work


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

Damn I feel rough...maybe hay fever kicking in, possibly a cold or maybe test flu? Past two days I have felt well crap. Still not stopping me from having a leg sesh today though....wish me luck!

4th injection today, went well...no blood which is always good. Slight dead arm at times but alls well!


----------



## chris27 (Apr 19, 2009)

def looking good mate , well done


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

chris27 said:


> def looking good mate , well done


Shame I'm feeling like a dogs dinner today!! Lol


----------



## chris27 (Apr 19, 2009)

maybe a touch of test flu , hope ya feel better soon


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

Well made it trough a leg sesh....nout special. Started with calves then hams, by the time I hit quads I was f**ked. I'm feeling like I've been run over. Maybe test flu. Hopefully a good night sleep will sort me out. Got arms tomorrow and I can't miss that lol.

Might get some vit c tomorrow and overdose on that! I'm not letting this beat me as I feel this cycle could be something special maybe decrease the intensity and sets for a week and go for a pump rather than pb's? Elbows are starting to get slightly tender at times, so tis may be a blessing in disguise?

Cheers


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

Feel a bit better today...much more lively! Arm session at 8.00 this morning. Got a great pump and really enjoyed the sesh...super pump got me through! Got a shed load of free samples from body power so I am getting through the pre workout supps quite quickly. Must say hemo rage is my fav so far.

Didn't go for anything crazy today, went mainly for a pump. Notable lifts were weighted dips, 40kg 3 x 10 and racked the stack with cambered bar pushdowns for 4, this was followed by a drop set. Did 4 exercises for bis and tris, 3-4 sets on each, reps as usual are all over the place 4-20.

Got 2 rump steaks to get through today so all is good.


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2011)

looking good mate and good progress from your cycle. keep up the good work


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

dude i can feel the buzzzz jumping out of ur posts :bounce: :thumb:

love it when a cycle goes well....best rush in the world.....

sounds like the d-bols kicking in and ur bods just adjusting to the additional weight....ive had that with it in the past......

how many days u traing.....whats ur split?

:thumbup1:


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

Pelayo said:


> dude i can feel the buzzzz jumping out of ur posts :bounce: :thumb:
> 
> love it when a cycle goes well....best rush in the world.....
> 
> ...


Yes mate, really enjoying it at the moment and therefore I am training 6x a week. Never trained this much before but thought I'd give it a go. My sessions only last 45-60 mins including warming up. I train quads and calves sun, arms mon, delts tue, hams and calves we'd, chest thurs and back fri. This will be reduced to 4-5 days. But seeing as I'm enjoying my training and seeing results I might as well carry on with the 6 days for a little while.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

varn01 said:


> Yes mate, really enjoying it at the moment and therefore I am training 6x a week. Never trained this much before but thought I'd give it a go. My sessions only last 45-60 mins including warming up. I train quads and calves sun, arms mon, delts tue, hams and calves we'd, chest thurs and back fri. This will be reduced to 4-5 days. But seeing as I'm enjoying my training and seeing results I might as well carry on with the 6 days for a little while.


i remember doing that a few year back, was in the gym so much the staff were like...." are you here again"...lol

thing is i was so hyper that my food was burning off me too quick.......i literally couldnt eat enough to match my workouts.....

through gritted teeth i dropped to 4 days......and i actually gained more.......in saying that.....i still did extra days when i felt like it....


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

Delts this morning. Took multi powers no extreme before hand. I'm still tingling now lol. Season was ok, defiantly got better as it went on, dbell shoulder press first... I hate this exercise, I normally stick to barbells. Struggled with 30 s managed 6 reps...was shocked but oh well. Laterals next stayed with 7.5 kg for a number of reps just working on fatiguing the muscle 12-15 reps per set. Reverse pec dec after and finally finishing on seated barbell press oh and shrugs not the most exciting sesh but defiantly fatigued the muscles and got a good pump.

No lower back pumps as of yet from the dbol....thought I would be n agony with the dosage? Might go heavy on deads Friday, I'm sure that will cause an issue.

Still feel snotty today and not 100% but I'm getting there. Got some complements at work last night which is always good.

Will get some new pics the end of the week!

Cheers


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2011)

Just curious how tall you are what your bodyfat % is because you look huge compared to me even in your first 2 pictures yet your only 6 lbs heavier. Looking good, your roughly as big as i want to get. Im currently 13st 3 at 18% bodyfat which is obv alot higher than yours.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Looking seriously good mate. You must have trained years natty before using aas??


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

Just weighed myself 14.6 and a half. Thought I would be a little more, due to the water retention.

I'm 5.8 and trained for years before aas. Last July was my first. I did train for years before but it was on and off back and forth between that and boxing.

Body fat levels at the min...who knows maybe 12-13%... Could be more.

Cheers guys


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

5th injection today, left delt and it went pretty much perfect!

Just demolished a ribeye and Thai noodles and going to hit legs in a bit. One of those days where I'm going back and forth between training and not training...but m going to get through it...may need to double up on a pre workout supp lol

Still got a bit of a cold but nothing major, just snotty and a bit tired!

Right need to get these chicken legs growing so I will speak latter.

Cheers guys


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2011)

VARN01 - I had your msg on my profile but i cant reply yet as i havent been a member on here for long enough, Just to respond to it Ive done a 12 week cycle of Test E @ 500mgs per week xmas time and i am just finishing my 2nd 12 week cycle of Test E @ 750mg per week front loaded with 25mg of naps ED for 3 weeks.

Ive gained 42lbs to date which is not bad because i went on a keto diet for 8 weeks in between cycles although i wont be doing that again because my test was low during PCT so i think i lost a fair bit of muscle along with the fat.

Thanks for taking the time to have a look its always good to hear remarks!


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

leeroy_davies said:


> VARN01 - I had your msg on my profile but i cant reply yet as i havent been a member on here for long enough, Just to respond to it Ive done a 12 week cycle of Test E @ 500mgs per week xmas time and i am just finishing my 2nd 12 week cycle of Test E @ 750mg per week front loaded with 25mg of naps ED for 3 weeks.
> 
> Ive gained 42lbs to date which is not bad because i went on a keto diet for 8 weeks in between cycles although i wont be doing that again because my test was low during PCT so i think i lost a fair bit of muscle along with the fat.
> 
> Thanks for taking the time to have a look its always good to hear remarks!


Nice one mate, you have made some great progress, good on ya!! :thumbup1: :thumbup1:


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

Back from leg sesh, api rocked before hand...man I got hot and sweaty from it.did take three servings ha.

Ok dbol pumps are hear, squatted 100kg 5x10, nout special but omg, thought I had hurt my back...I was in agony!! Attempted some good mornings, that was a no-no lol did calves and I felt like crying...bloody ell! Nice quick sesh, glad I went!

Ok I have an idea....I spoke to the gym manager and asked him what he though of my progress and he said I had good genetics etc.... Big smile on my face! He said that maybe I should give the ukbff first timers ago next sept...hmm my mates have said I should have a go competing, but now I am considering it seeing as an experienced bodybuilder has suggested it!!

I may have a goal to shoot for then! What do you guys think?

Cheers


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

Morning all.

Chest session this morning and it was properly the most enjoyable sesh of the cycle. Felt really good today and strong. Incline dbell press to start worked up to 45kg and got 9 reps with 2 forced on top of thatmand then another set I got 7 reps. The 50kgs may need to be given a go next week. Incline flyes next 22.5kg 8 reps was the most notable lift. Flat bench next, got up to 100 kg only 4 reps and 2 forced then pec dec for a pump and dips to finish. Did a few cable pushdowns for tris as well, just for the crack!

All is good and heading in the right direction!

Got some new pics from today will post them up in a min.

Cheers


----------



## Zangief (Aug 5, 2010)

Varn when you ran test e only for 10wks when did you really see the weight gains? This is my first injectable cycle test e 500mg ew single shot, on week 5.5 now and not really had much in the way of gains, libido's up and ive got oily skin/spotty chest so think its starting... REALLY wish i ran a kick start though! next time ay


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

MrMike said:


> Varn when you ran test e only for 10wks when did you really see the weight gains? This is my first injectable cycle test e 500mg ew single shot, on week 5.5 now and not really had much in the way of gains, libido's up and ive got oily skin/spotty chest so think its starting... REALLY wish i ran a kick start though! next time ay


Hi mate, when i ran it by itself everythiong came subtley....typo??? weight increased slowly, weights went up slowly. I wouldnt worry about expecting a BANG!!! i dont think it kicks in like that to be fair. Mate you have done it the right way, one drug for your first time....add dbol in your second cycle and see how you get on. The dbol seemend to hit me pretty much instantly, but alot of that could and proberly is placebo!

Anyway, good luck with your cycle and keep me updatedd on how its gone!


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

Here is an updated pic of me today after a chest sesssion i have a couple more to come up but i am having a mare with the PC!


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

Here we go...some updated pics. Will get some back shots tomorrow ...oh and legs at some point to.

Cheers guys, let me know what you think!

Oh and yeah in that most muscular....i think i laid an egg!!


----------



## little_horus (Oct 20, 2010)

This thread is getting me so pumped for my next cycle in a few months. Looking tight fella', nice progress. Hows the Dbol at 60mgs feeling? I was getting pumps whilst brushing my teeth at 25mgs- Love that stuff!


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

little_horus said:


> This thread is getting me so pumped for my next cycle in a few months. Looking tight fella', nice progress. Hows the Dbol at 60mgs feeling? I was getting pumps whilst brushing my teeth at 25mgs- Love that stuff!


Ha, glad your enjoying it mate. Yeah really enjoying it so far! Apart from squatting yesterday, back pumps havent been bad! Starting to gain some water now though, when i take my socks off there are some dep indentations lol. So far so good mate. Thanks for following!

cheers


----------



## Zangief (Aug 5, 2010)

Nice one varn sound advice, glad to say ive arrived! Went gym last night and fcuk me! Unbarable pumps in my bi's and smashed my pbs on everything, I didnt want to leave its been a long 5 n a half weeks but it appears the waits over woop


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

MrMike said:


> Nice one varn sound advice, glad to say ive arrived! Went gym last night and fcuk me! Unbarable pumps in my bi's and smashed my pbs on everything, I didnt want to leave its been a long 5 n a half weeks but it appears the waits over woop


Great news mate. Enjoy the rest of your cycle. You doin 10 or 12 weeks?


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

Back sesh today. Woke up super thirsty and an annoying headache. Didn't hinder the session however. Had multi powers extreme pwo...really like it, funky taste but very effective. Started with chins....I ain't the best at these, did about 5 sets low reps but nice and controlled negatives and full rom, next up was close grip pulldowns, one arm row (machine), supported t bar row and barbell row. Finished off with partial dead lifts (dy style) and dbell shrugs. I was f**ked! Sesh didn't last more than an hour. I am beat out now! Kind of glad the weeks over!

Going down to 5 days next week, 6 is killing me lol

I will post up new back pics in a min

Cheers


----------



## Zangief (Aug 5, 2010)

I've got enough gear for 10 but im thinkin about buying 4 more amps and going 12 mate, what you reckon? I've heard the last 2 weeks you dont seem much in the way of gains


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

MrMike said:


> I've got enough gear for 10 but im thinkin about buying 4 more amps and going 12 mate, what you reckon? I've heard the last 2 weeks you dont seem much in the way of gains


Personally I have only done 10 wk cycles. I am trying to take baby steps and change 1 thing every cycle, therefore I may get rid of dbol and do just test for 12 weeks next time? Do 10 wks this time and may.be try either a kickstart or extend to 12wks next time.

Cheers


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

Here you go guys. Some updated back pics from today.

Will popst some more in a week or two, hopefully much more iomprovement to come!

Cheers


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

Just looked at my back pic from today and last weeks was much better. Didnt realise how much different you can look by not posing as good!


----------



## Zangief (Aug 5, 2010)

Looking good bro, as theres 2 weeks between last jab and PCT im thinking of adding in var for the last 2 weeks of cycle and then upto PCT to act as a bridge, keep the gains coming while i wait for pct time.


----------



## Big JMJ (May 2, 2008)

Found you at last! try and get this thread moved into the Journal section!

If you need help in doing that then contact pscarb!

oh yeah

I expect to see you in my gym next sunday morning at 9am for a leg session! NO EXCUSES! 

Jules


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

Big JMJ said:


> Found you at last! try and get this thread moved into the Journal section!
> 
> If you need help in doing that then contact pscarb!
> 
> ...


Not a problem mate...Ill be there!!!!!

Cheers


----------



## huge monguss (Apr 5, 2011)

varn01 said:


> Just looked at my back pic from today and last weeks was much better. Didnt realise how much different you can look by not posing as good!


Yeah its al about the posing I have bigger traps than my freind but when he poses his look bigger than mine  cant quite seem to get it right.


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

6th injection done and dusted. Went well, pinned my left delt. Lower back felt a bit achy today, could be the dbol. Weighed myself and I am 14.10 that's up 12 ibs from day 1.

Leg day tomorrow, want to smash back squats and leg press...will keep you updated.

Cheers


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

Leg day today! Dbol has hit me like a ton of bricks. The back pump I got from squats was unbearable! How on earth do you work through the pain?? Didn't go too heavy 100 x12 for 2 sets an 7 reps on the third, back pump was too much here! Warmed up for three set before these and with leg ext. Leg press next, 260 kg 4 x 20. Lying leg curl and stiff legged deads next. Then calves. Apart rom back pumps the sesh was awesome, got an unbelievable pump and my pigeon legs looked half decent after. Will post a pic with my kegs down latter.

Feel drained now..ot steak and potato latter and an early night planned.

Arms tomorrow, can't wait, hopefully get as good of a pump as I got today!

Cheers


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

Arm sesh this morning. No training partner, woke up late and didn't get the best nights sleep so was groggy as hell. Still had a decent session though. Went more for a pump ather than anything spectacular. Started with dips, got a pb today 40kg added for 12 reps twice. Tried it for a third time, but at the 5th rep, shoulder started hurting so I moved on. Cambered bar push downs, cgbp, and a rope push down/overhead ext superset to finish. Biceps next, I usually alternate between bi, tri,bi,tri etc... Not today though. I think my biceps suffered because I just lost most of my energy when I got to them. Seated machine curls, standing cable curls one arm, incline dumbbells and rope hammer to finish.

Woke up with a back pump slightly, dbol is kicking in. Food will increase from today quite a bit.

Will get those leg shots up latter, iPad don't want to play properly so will get on the pc at work.

Cheers


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

Here we go...my pigeon legs. This is an area i really want to focus on during the cycle! Hopefully i can bring them up a bit during the cycle.

By the way, me with my kegs down having his photo taken in the changing room is wrong in so many ways lol My mrs is getting worried i think lol

Cheers


----------



## Zangief (Aug 5, 2010)

Looking good mate how far you in now?


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

MrMike said:


> Looking good mate how far you in now?


6th injection on sat, so third week

cheers


----------



## Big JMJ (May 2, 2008)

Dont even think about dropping your kegs on Sunday!!!!!



varn01 said:


> Here we go...my pigeon legs. This is an area i really want to focus on during the cycle! Hopefully i can bring them up a bit during the cycle.
> 
> By the way, me with my kegs down having his photo taken in the changing room is wrong in so many ways lol My mrs is getting worried i think lol
> 
> Cheers


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

Big JMJ said:


> Dont even think about dropping your kegs on Sunday!!!!!


Haha, I'll try my best not to!! No promises though!


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

Shoulder session this morning. After last weeks sub par session, I am really happy with today. Great pumps and just enjoyable! Started with laterals warmed up and worked with 10kg for about 4sets of 12 ish. Seated barbell press next...love this exercise. Haven't done it in a few years, due to training alone. Worked up to 60kg and got 3 sets with this 10 reps. Not a great weight but kept it controlled. Slow negatives and no locking out. Rope face pulls for read delts, barbell front raises and reverse pec dec next. Finished with a superset of two shrugging exercises barbell and trap bar.

Upping food intake a bit now. Got the supershakes on the go3x a day now. They consist of oats, whey, natural peanut butter, olive oil and a banana. Tastes quite good. Looking to make big ains now as the test would be kicking in. Last week of dbol coming up.

Cheers


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Mate your progress is immense! And i am extremely jealous of your genetics if this is what is also attributing to your gains!

Legs dont look small at all, i would say they look very thick in that pic and proportionate to upper body.

Looking good and you should compete this year.


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

kieren1234 said:


> Mate your progress is immense! And i am extremely jealous of your genetics if this is what is also attributing to your gains!
> 
> Legs dont look small at all, i would say they look very thick in that pic and proportionate to upper body.
> 
> Looking good and you should compete this year.


Thanks for the complements mate!

I reckon it's down to good lighting and my mate having secret photography lessons lol. I really look just average mate...but I'm getting there!

Compete this year...I'd be making up the numbers at best...hey, they might not even let me on the stage haha

Next September is a possibility! I don't even like public speaking...best man speech last month..terrifying, let alone standing there in my pants lol

Thanks again mate and for your pm

Cheers


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

kieren1234 said:


> Mate your progress is immense! And i am extremely jealous of your genetics if this is what is also attributing to your gains!
> 
> Legs dont look small at all, i would say they look very thick in that pic and proportionate to upper body.
> 
> Looking good and you should compete this year.


Thanks for the complements mate!

I reckon it's down to good lighting and my mate having secret photography lessons lol. I really look just average mate...but I'm getting there!

Compete this year...I'd be making up the numbers at best...hey, they might not even let me on the stage haha

Next September is a possibility! I don't even like public speaking...best man speech last month..terrifying, let alone standing there in my pants lol

Thanks again mate and for your pm

Cheers


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

varn01 said:


> Thanks for the complements mate!
> 
> I reckon it's down to good lighting and my mate having secret photography lessons lol. I really look just average mate...but I'm getting there!
> 
> ...


Man alive! stop being so down on yourself lol. You look better than a massive percentage of people on this forum and i bet in shredded condition you would do very well, your holding a lot of muscle mate, nothing to do with lighting lol! I know what you mean though, i would only ever compete if i thought i could do really well like top 3 placing so thats years away yet.

Im not a public person and a best man speech is my idea of hell so posing in little posing pants would petrify me.


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

7th injection today, so we have entered week 4 and the last week of the dbol. Jabbed left quad today. Never done quads before and it was the easiest thing I've ever done.well chuffed!

Off to train back and hams now. Trying a new gym, pro-fitness in blackheath...can't wait, will be necking some super pump I a min, then going to get my dead lift on lol

Cheers


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

Back sesh today. Very impressed with the gym...nice to have a change of scenery! Started with dbell row, then barbell row, cable row, close grip pulldowns next and pullovers. Went for a pump today and wasn't disappointed. Rest tomorrow and chest on Friday. Think I'm in need of a rest day...kind of drained!

Rice is boiling and sirloin steak is waiting to be demolished! Good times!!

Cheers


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Sounds good mate. Did you do deadlifts?

Whats your usual lifts for reps on deads, squats bench etc.....?

Enjoying this journal, keep up the hard work. Wish i could afford sirloin!


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

kieren1234 said:


> Sounds good mate. Did you do deadlifts?
> 
> Whats your usual lifts for reps on deads, squats bench etc.....?
> 
> Enjoying this journal, keep up the hard work. Wish i could afford sirloin!


Nah mate, bottled it ha. Saving lower back for big leg sesh Sunday!

Best lifts on those are: dead 200kg, squat 165kg and bench 140x2. I achieved these a while ago and I am far away from this at the min, put my ego a side for a bit and looking at quality over quantity e.g I squatted 100kg last week 5sets of 10.

Mate if you didn't have a supra you could eat sirloin everyday, I got an a3 2.0tdi sport and fuel kills me....I can't even imagine what a supra is doing to your wallet lol


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

Risk assessment training at work today....great fun! Lol no training tonight, just going to relax and have a couple of meals, got some chicken and steak ready! Just jumped on the scales ands they read 95 kg. I am not thinking too much not these though, as I have been weighing myself on some more accurate ones at my moms house.

Chest session tomorrow...exciting times! Hopefully some updates pics next week.

Cheers


----------



## lolik (Apr 24, 2010)

looking well, good luck


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

varn01 said:


> Nah mate, bottled it ha. Saving lower back for big leg sesh Sunday!
> 
> Best lifts on those are: dead 200kg, squat 165kg and bench 140x2. I achieved these a while ago and I am far away from this at the min, put my ego a side for a bit and looking at quality over quantity e.g I squatted 100kg last week 5sets of 10.
> 
> Mate if you didn't have a supra you could eat sirloin everyday, I got an a3 2.0tdi sport and fuel kills me....I can't even imagine what a supra is doing to your wallet lol


Sounds good mate. I got 200 dead for 3, squatting i do max 200 before but i dont go atg, hammers my knees too much and i get injuries but still works, my legs are good, chest i am rubbish with 100kg bench, probably why my chest is pathetic.

YEah i know, im contemplating selling it very soon actually.


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

kieren1234 said:


> Sounds good mate. I got 200 dead for 3, squatting i do max 200 before but i dont go atg, hammers my knees too much and i get injuries but still works, my legs are good, chest i am rubbish with 100kg bench, probably why my chest is pathetic.
> 
> YEah i know, im contemplating selling it very soon actually.


Man your strong!!!

Might have to focus on my big lifts at some point! To be fair at the min I'm trying to increase my reps n a fairly heavy weight. E.g incline dbell I got 45kg for 9 this week my big goal is that weight for 12.

You training tonight? I'm watching some retro basketball...man those are some short shorts lol oh and I got some sirloin steak on the go lol


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

Chest she this morning and I felt super strong. Destroyed my Pb's on incline dbell press. 45 kg. Got 15 reps...was quite funny how easy I found it....6reps up on my previous best! Moved up to the 50s and got 2sets of 8. Got a video that I wil upload latter for you guys to have a look at. Got cocky and went for 55's lol....pretty much got half a bicep curl lol disaster.com ha. Did 50kg again for about 6 and dropsetted it. Inclined flys, flat bench and dips followed. Went for a pump and good form on these. Strained my right thumb...which I have had a few niggles with in the past...might get the peas out in a min and overdose on ibuprofen ha.

Will get the video and. Pic up latter. Feel drained now. Last week of dbol, will my strength decrease once it's gone...or will the test kick in big time??. Who knows...exciting times!,!

Cheers


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

Just ate chicken and potatoes and a bit of fruit. Chilling now, watching a Kevin levrone DVD, iPad on lap and having eggs in a bit. Sweet! Shame I got work at 3 boo hoo!

Thumb is still In a bit of pain, got some ice on it though, right shoulder is feeling a bit tender too. suppose these aches and pains are just part and parcel of the game ay!


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

Updated pic from today. Just munching on chicken and potatoes and floating around uk muscle while at work...all's good!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

varn01 said:


> Man your strong!!!
> 
> Might have to focus on my big lifts at some point! To be fair at the min I'm trying to increase my reps n a fairly heavy weight. E.g incline dbell I got 45kg for 9 this week my big goal is that weight for 12.
> 
> You training tonight? I'm watching some retro basketball...man those are some short shorts lol oh and I got some sirloin steak on the go lol


Well you are way way bigger than me mate so if you can grow like you are lifting what you are keep going. Obviously progression week on week is where the maximum gains are. Strange I don't grow judging on my lifts an diet and gear use eh!


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

check out my 50kg incline. Will get 12 reps next week...i hope. Thios was my second set with the weight!






Cheers


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

Just popped to my moms after work and jumped on the trusted scales. 15.1 stone. Good times! 15.4 is the heaviest I've ever been so I should surpass that...I know the weight is irrelevant, but it is good to see th scales going in the right direction.

Big leg sesh tomorrow morning. Treating myself tonight...ordered a fat pepperoni pizza and got a steak for latter...happy days.

Cheers


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Awesome pressing mate!!! That gym looks fcuking awesome aswel!

You shoul film squats today mate. Well dine in hitting over 15 stone. My heaviest is 15.4 too but a lot fatter than you lol. Keep smashing it mate.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

BUT just watched again and that wasn't failure mate. Do you ever go past mental failure and just push out more even if they are tiny reps. I have started doing this and love it.


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

kieren1234 said:


> BUT just watched again and that wasn't failure mate. Do you ever go past mental failure and just push out more even if they are tiny reps. I have started doing this and love it.


Yeah mate got to 8 and thought...I what to try 55 lol. Which went tits up haha. I do sometimes get to the point where I'm doing partials, forced reps or rest pause, but only occasionally.

Cheers Kieran


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

Oh my days.....I'm f**ked lol leg sesh with big jmj and nothing like I've ever experienced before lol quality session, can't wait for next week. I actually feel like I've been run over at the min ha. Had the best leg pump ever and was nearly sick twice lol hopefully my legs will respond well to this, which I'm sure they will.

Big jmj....nice one for the sesh mate. Feel like I've joined the marines lol

Cheers


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Nice one mate. Nothing beats bein sick from legs. Been there and done it lots!!! The old gym car park is full of protein sick stains from me lol.


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

kieren1234 said:


> Nice one mate. Nothing beats bein sick from legs. Been there and done it lots!!! The old gym car park is full of protein sick stains from me lol.


 Haha, I was nearly sick...very very close.

Feel like I been run over lol


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

Having a think about what to do for my next cycle. Will go for another bulk maybe November time. Possibly test, tren with a dbol kickstart....hmmm. Muc to think about. Was thinking of keeping test at 500mg but adding the extra compound. Or should I just increase the test?

What do you guys think I should do?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Choice is yours mate. You seem to be growin really well on test so maybe stick to another test only cycle but I know you would love tren lol.


----------



## Big JMJ (May 2, 2008)

No need to thank me mate

Just hope you got something good out of it - it was funny to see you going pale

Have a good week



varn01 said:


> Oh my days.....I'm f**ked lol leg sesh with big jmj and nothing like I've ever experienced before lol quality session, can't wait for next week. I actually feel like I've been run over at the min ha. Had the best leg pump ever and was nearly sick twice lol hopefully my legs will respond well to this, which I'm sure they will.
> 
> Big jmj....nice one for the sesh mate. Feel like I've joined the marines lol
> 
> Cheers


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

kieren1234 said:


> Choice is yours mate. You seem to be growin really well on test so maybe stick to another test only cycle but I know you would love tren lol.


 Yeah tren sounds like fun...if the side effects don't get the better of me. Will have a good think and read before I decide. I think that I would like to try another compound before upping the test dose to be fair.

Cheers mate


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

Big JMJ said:


> No need to thank me mate
> 
> Just hope you got something good out of it - it was funny to see you going pale
> 
> Have a good week


After that sesh I was like a zombie all day lol. Sore as hell today...how your legs feeling? Thought I was going to burst into tears on the leg press haha


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

Monday arm sesh done! Really enjoyable and a hell of a pump. Tried animals rage pwo. thumb is still killing so. Didn't try anything crazy... No dips today. Went back to tri,bi,tri,bi..etc. I enjoy tis much more than hitting one fully and moving to the next one.

Highlight of the sesh was racking the stack on v-bar pushdowns...4reps then drop set. Also went up a plate on machine preacher curl.

Wiped out now! Got food to prepare for the day...might need to pop to the shop and get some steak...happy days!

Cheers


----------



## Big JMJ (May 2, 2008)

My legs feel great today - already have next weeks session plan!

Happy days



varn01 said:


> After that sesh I was like a zombie all day lol. Sore as hell today...how your legs feeling? Thought I was going to burst into tears on the leg press haha


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

Big JMJ said:


> My legs feel great today - already have next weeks session plan!
> 
> Happy days


You crazy man lol

Can't wait mate!!

loved the hack squat..no bother with my back at all


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Sounds a good workout mate, and if your still progressing week on week thats good news!

Just do some research and make a decision when its time mate. I assume you will be doing a PCT after this cycle and some time off?

I think ill cruise after this cycle, not sure yet.


----------



## TheThomo25 (Apr 13, 2011)

next cycle go for tren over deca, keep your water down, your look wicked!


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

kieren1234 said:


> Sounds a good workout mate, and if your still progressing week on week thats good news!
> 
> Just do some research and make a decision when its time mate. I assume you will be doing a PCT after this cycle and some time off?
> 
> I think ill cruise after this cycle, not sure yet.


Yeah will be doing pct. Standard clomid and nolva protocol. When you cruise do you just stay on say 250mg test a week? Not too familiar with it..

Do you normally do that or come off totally at times?

Cheers


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

i have varied it, done pct a few times, cruised once. On a cruise ill go with 125mg test a week or 10 days, just minimal ammount.


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

Pre bed snack. Two scoops chocolate whey, 2scoops oats, 1tbsp organic peanut butter.all mixed up with some boiling water......NICE!! Oh and washed down with a glass of milk! Good times!

Shoulders in the morning...can't wait!


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

Final day of the dbol....sad times. Trained shoulders and traps this morning, and it was the most enjoyable delt session I've had in a while. Started with barbell upright row, then reverse pec dec, lateral raises...did a drop set on these 12.5kg was my heaviest set, and then high rope face pulls for rear delts. I then did seated barbell press, worked up to 70kg and got 6reps with 2forced. This was a pb for me and I did the exercise last...nice!

Did some dumbbell shrugs to finish. Will post upma new pic latter. Gained a bit of water as my abs are not as visible as before...but alls good. If it gets too bad I'd add the a.i, but seeing as we are saying goodbye to the dbol all should be fine.

Cheers


----------



## Brutal1 (Jan 25, 2011)

Nice db incline pushing there mate, Hell of as gym you train at also...well jealous


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

Brutal1 said:


> Nice db incline pushing there mate, Hell of as gym you train at also...well jealous


Cheers mate.

Yeah i am lucky! There are quite a few gyms like this around where im from!


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

Front pic from today.As you can see im starting to look a bit smoother. I think this is due to the water retention.

Saying goodbye to the dbol today, so hopefully, this is the worst of the water retention.

cheers


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

Just seen this, u look immense! Great work mate keep it up


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Looking beastly mate! What you weighing?


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

Rekless said:


> Just seen this, u look immense! Great work mate keep it up


cheers mate! Hopefully much more to come!


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

C.Hill said:


> Looking beastly mate! What you weighing?


Back up to 15 stone mate. Cheers


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

Just had a sneaky mcdonalds on the way home from work....NICE!

Maybe it isn't ust the dbol causing the water retention....this ****y salt ridden food must be part of the problem.....BUT IT TASTES SOOOO GOOD! Ha

Cheers


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Jesus mate. Look HUGE!! Amazed you grow lifting roughly same as me like that.


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

kieren1234 said:


> Jesus mate. Look HUGE!! Amazed you grow lifting roughly same as me like that.


Cheers mate! 6 weeks left, so hopefully more to come!!!


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

9th injection this morning..went right quad. Love these quad injections...do get a it of a dead leg from it though lol

Feel dead rough today..snotty, coughing generally ko'd. But I'll battle through. Day off work and day off gym. Going to get some good food down me and plenty of water...oh and pick up the latest edition of MD....sweet!

Cheers


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

List your days eating today please mate.

Seriously look huge in that pic. I would do anything to be that size but my lifts don't make me progress like they do you, guess I just got the short straw lol.


----------



## Big JMJ (May 2, 2008)

Looking very good mate - Well done

How are your legs?

Training at 9am this sunday



varn01 said:


> 9th injection this morning..went right quad. Love these quad injections...do get a it of a dead leg from it though lol
> 
> Feel dead rough today..snotty, coughing generally ko'd. But I'll battle through. Day off work and day off gym. Going to get some good food down me and plenty of water...oh and pick up the latest edition of MD....sweet!
> 
> Cheers


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

Big JMJ said:


> Looking very good mate - Well done
> 
> How are your legs?
> 
> Training at 9am this sunday


Cheers mate, they aint too bad at the min mate. Can't wait for Sunday. I know kind of what to expect now, so I will be putting in more effort that's for sure!

You training today big man or having it off?


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

kieren1234 said:


> List your days eating today please mate.
> 
> Seriously look huge in that pic. I would do anything to be that size but my lifts don't make me progress like they do you, guess I just got the short straw lol.


Yes mate, not a problem.

Cheers mate. I haven't seen any of your recent pics, but I did see your first few, and seeing as you are 15stone and stronger than me you must be in decent shape. You are just too hard on yourself.

Could you direct me to a page on your journal with the most recent pics.

Cheers again mate

AND STOP BEING SO HARD ON YOURSELF!lol


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

varn01 said:


> Yes mate, not a problem.
> 
> Cheers mate. I haven't seen any of your recent pics, but I did see your first few, and seeing as you are 15stone and stronger than me you must be in decent shape. You are just too hard on yourself.
> 
> ...


Page 100 i think mate is the most recent and far from your size and carry a lot more bodyfat. Ill get there one day mate


----------



## Big JMJ (May 2, 2008)

Training later tonight around 7:30

Doing back - done cardio this morning



varn01 said:


> Cheers mate, they aint too bad at the min mate. Can't wait for Sunday. I know kind of what to expect now, so I will be putting in more effort that's for sure!
> 
> You training today big man or having it off?


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

kieren1234 said:


> List your days eating today please mate.
> 
> Seriously look huge in that pic. I would do anything to be that size but my lifts don't make me progress like they do you, guess I just got the short straw lol.


Alright mate, food today is as follows:

1) 3scoops whey,oats,natural peanut butter mixed with boiling water

2) t-bone steak,rice and some rage yoghurt

3) 5whole eggs, 4slices of toast with jam

4) lasagna, Faye yoghurt

5) same as meal 1

Not the best day of eating. Day off and chilling at my moms.

Cheers


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

varn01 said:


> Alright mate, food today is as follows:
> 
> 1) 3scoops whey,oats,natural peanut butter mixed with boiling water
> 
> ...


WOW, i felt fatter just looking at that lol. I need to be really sensible with my carbs etc otherwise just pile the fat on but looks ok mate.

Rage/faye yoghurt?

How much oats with breakfast?

Cheers mate.


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

kieren1234 said:


> WOW, i felt fatter just looking at that lol. I need to be really sensible with my carbs etc otherwise just pile the fat on but looks ok mate.
> 
> Rage/faye yoghurt?
> 
> ...


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Well its clearly working mate, keep it up!!! Enjoying this journal, some more training videos would be great, i keep meaning to do some myself actually.


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

Oh my days....on antibiotics now!

I get crazy reactions to insect bites. The past 2 summers I've ended up in a and e on a drip, once in turkey. Got bit last night at work, thought nothing of it. Showed the mrs and mom earlier and it's worse than I thought. Big swollen elbow and a swollen red line going down to my armpit....following a vein. Doc drew around the line....if the swelling goes past the line or I feel unwell I must go to the hospital....great!lol

Diclofeac and flucloxacilin are now added to my cycle lol.

Hopefully all goes well tonight and it goes away...don't want to miss back session tomorrow.lol

Cheers


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

kieren1234 said:


> Well its clearly working mate, keep it up!!! Enjoying this journal, some more training videos would be great, i keep meaning to do some myself actually.


Yeah mate I'll try and get some more vids...will be like MD's in the trenches haha. Saw your pic mate....your delts are a super strong part. Yu are too hard on yourself!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

varn01 said:


> Yeah mate I'll try and get some more vids...will be like MD's in the trenches haha. Saw your pic mate....your delts are a super strong part. Yu are too hard on yourself!


Nice one mate. Thanks but now you see how poor chest is and delts completely overpower it.


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

kieren1234 said:


> Nice one mate. Thanks but now you see how poor chest is and delts completely overpower it.


We have all got week points mate. I think my chest is my best part, but my arms lag behind and it does my head in! Lol


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Yeah your chest is thick as hell mate. It's annoying isn't it!!


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

kieren1234 said:


> Yeah your chest is thick as hell mate. It's annoying isn't it!!


It's all fun and games though! The areas I struggle on the most are the ones I wish. Had the most lol. I'd love to have naturally big arms and shoulders...couldn't care less about my chest lol


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

I'm the complete opposite always wanted a big chest. Have you done anything to bring arms up? What do they measure, they are well proportioned I think....


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

kieren1234 said:


> I'm the complete opposite always wanted a big chest. Have you done anything to bring arms up? What do they measure, they are well proportioned I think....


To be fair, they are coming along, just slowly and I just want 20 inch arms haha. Measured them cold the other day, right was just over 17 and left was slightly under 17. I remember when they were 14 haha. So I must be doing something right!

All my mates want big chests, I just feel like it overpowers everything else at times and looks like I got tits lol

I remember when I first went to the gym when I was 15 and all I wanted was a big chest. I trained chest every sesh 5x a week lol madness! Did grow though...got the stretch marks to prove it lol


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

17 is awesome mate!!

Haha may start training mine 5 x a week then lol


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

kieren1234 said:


> 17 is awesome mate!!
> 
> Haha may start training mine 5 x a week then lol


Lol it's crazy some of the stuff I used to do...or I thought I should do! Wish I had the net or someone to guide me back then!


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

Bacvk ssh done. arm is much better now, antbiotics must be kicking in quick time! 

Started with deads...shocking! lol did 170kg for 2. Havent deadlifted from the floor in ages...will get back up to 200 in no time...i hope lol.

Chins next, close grip pulldowns, dbell row up to 55kg 6 reps, hammer strength row and one set t bar padded row drop set.

Good pump and felt ko'd. deads were poor but oh well! Got a vid and will pop it up laTTER.

Progress pics attatched.

cheers:thumbup1:


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

Here we go for s**ts and giggles. The old pics were taken Dec 07. This is when i knocked boxing on the head and focused just on the bodybuilding. I must say there wass about a 6 month gap maybe in 09 when i was doing some mma training and knocked the bodybuilding on the head.

So id say this is 3.5 year progress.


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

lol, i got bigger and i got darker....lol


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Amazing progress in that time mate! Ill do the same soon as i been training must be 3 years now, maybe less.......

Deadlifting i find i can gain on weight really quickly if i stopped for a while so you will be smashing it soon no doubt.


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

kieren1234 said:


> Amazing progress in that time mate! Ill do the same soon as i been training must be 3 years now, maybe less.......
> 
> Deadlifting i find i can gain on weight really quickly if i stopped for a while so you will be smashing it soon no doubt.


Must say it was a shock to the system. Was worried that my form was all over the place so i didnt push after the 2nd rep. Looked at the video and my form was ok. Will go much harder next week..my shins are in bits lol.

What you training today mate?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

varn01 said:


> Must say it was a shock to the system. Was worried that my form was all over the place so i didnt push after the 2nd rep. Looked at the video and my form was ok. Will go much harder next week..my shins are in bits lol.
> 
> What you training today mate?


Cool be good to see the video.

Already trained shoulders this morning mate. Legs tomorrow and cannot wait.


----------



## Danboon (Aug 2, 2009)

Amazing transformation mate. Quite inspirational.


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

Danboon said:


> Amazing transformation mate. Quite inspirational.


Cheers mate.


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

Chest session this morning and still getting stronger...very exciting times! Started with incline dbell again. 50kg went from 8 reps to 12 reps. Attempted 55kgs and got 5 reps....8 reps is the goal next week. Flat bench next then dumbbell flys and cable crossover and dip superset. Also did a little triceps to finish.

Very happy with the session today and it's great seeing my strength going up. Must say this is my most impressive cycle so far!! Happy happy days.

Got some pics and two videos to pop up latter.....when I figure out how to get videos from my Blackburn to the pc?lol

Ches


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

varn01 said:


> Chest session this morning and still getting stronger...very exciting times! Started with incline dbell again. 50kg went from 8 reps to 12 reps. Attempted 55kgs and got 5 reps....8 reps is the goal next week. Flat bench next then dumbbell flys and cable crossover and dip superset. Also did a little triceps to finish.
> 
> Very happy with the session today and it's great seeing my strength going up. Must say this is my most impressive cycle so far!! Happy happy days.
> 
> ...


Smashing it mate! 55kg for DB press is VERY impressive, especially with it being after the 50's too.

Best get my a$$ in gear (literally lol) and hammer it monday for my chest.

Look forward to the vids, great log you got here mate.


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

kieren1234 said:


> Smashing it mate! 55kg for DB press is VERY impressive, especially with it being after the 50's too.
> 
> Best get my a$$ in gear (literally lol) and hammer it monday for my chest.
> 
> Look forward to the vids, great log you got here mate.


Cheers matey...glad your enjoying it.

Yeah happy with the 55's but i know there was much more in me. On my lefy hand i wasnt holding the bar in the middle i was a bit worried throughout. And now i know i can handle the weight i will smash it next week with 8 reps.....hopefully! haha


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

varn01 said:


> Cheers matey...glad your enjoying it.
> 
> Yeah happy with the 55's but i know there was much more in me. On my lefy hand i wasnt holding the bar in the middle i was a bit worried throughout. And now i know i can handle the weight i will smash it next week with 8 reps.....hopefully! haha


Yeah i hate it when that happens. Do you get someone to pass the db's to you? Dont think i could ever kick up the 50's on my own and takes a lot of energy to do this that could be used pressing them......


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

kieren1234 said:


> Yeah i hate it when that happens. Do you get someone to pass the db's to you? Dont think i could ever kick up the 50's on my own and takes a lot of energy to do this that could be used pressing them......


Here you go mate. Here is the vid;






Ill smash it next week...guaranteed!!!!

Nah i flick them up. I get my mate to pass it to my knee though...Dont fancy deadlifting then pressing hahah


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

varn01 said:


> Here you go mate. Here is the vid;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NICE ONE!!! you do well to get them up on your own, i really struggle since i injured myself trying before so could just be a mental thing that stops me donig it. Reps are nice and deep too mate. Good lifting!


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

kieren1234 said:


> NICE ONE!!! you do well to get them up on your own, i really struggle since i injured myself trying before so could just be a mental thing that stops me donig it. Reps are nice and deep too mate. Good lifting!


Im the same with deadlifts mate...hurt my back once and know they scare the sh#t out of me lol

Here is the deadlift video 170kg...the big plates are 25kg easch. I though my back was bent and though i was going to snap in half....hence the 2 reps. Again....i will smash this next week lol


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

varn01 said:


> Im the same with deadlifts mate...hurt my back once and know they scare the sh#t out of me lol
> 
> Here is the deadlift video 170kg...the big plates are 25kg easch. I though my back was bent and though i was going to snap in half....hence the 2 reps. Again....i will smash this next week lol


Form looked spot on mate, really good. You also had a SHED load left on that mate, hammer it next time to make up


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

kieren1234 said:


> Form looked spot on mate, really good. You also had a SHED load left on that mate, hammer it next time to make up


Yeah mate i plan too....Shame all i can hear in the back of my head is....your going to snap in half!!!! lol


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

varn01 said:


> Yeah mate i plan too....Shame all i can hear in the back of my head is....your going to snap in half!!!! lol


Nahhh no way mate. Stop being a pu$$y and get in the zone lol!! I bet you hammer 200kg in no time, and if you do, im going for 210 so you have to go for 220 then  lol.


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

kieren1234 said:


> Nahhh no way mate. Stop being a pu$$y and get in the zone lol!! I bet you hammer 200kg in no time, and if you do, im going for 210 so you have to go for 220 then  lol.


220....best get the first aid kit ready haha


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

varn01 said:


> 220....best get the first aid kit ready haha


Yeah can imagine i would get some nice dangle berries from that, i always do lol! Sick.


----------



## jimmy liverpool (Dec 15, 2010)

varn01 said:


> Here we go for s**ts and giggles. The old pics were taken Dec 07. This is when i knocked boxing on the head and focused just on the bodybuilding. I must say there wass about a 6 month gap maybe in 09 when i was doing some mma training and knocked the bodybuilding on the head.
> 
> So id say this is 3.5 year progress.


Good progress mate, you still at the MMA mate? Got some good size on ya now mate.


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

jimmy liverpool said:


> Good progress mate, you still at the MMA mate? Got some good size on ya now mate.


Cheers mate. Nah knocked the mma on the head a while back now. Maybe get back inot it in the future, but not for a while!

Cheers


----------



## jimmy liverpool (Dec 15, 2010)

varn01 said:


> Cheers mate. Nah knocked the mma on the head a while back now. Maybe get back inot it in the future, but not for a while!
> 
> Cheers


Yeh doin well there mate. what made you give it up? were you sh1te lol......


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

jimmy liverpool said:


> Yeh doin well there mate. what made you give it up? were you sh1te lol......


haha...wana spar???lol

Thai boxed/boxed for years before and i was a skinny f**k, used to fight at 69kg and i hated being skinny lol. So i started weightraining, but did go back and forth.

Hurt my back in 09 and decided to try something different, hence the mma. Manager wasnt too happy at work when i turned up looking like id been assualted every other day, and i had a promotion lined up, and didnt want to jepordise that....so i knocked it on the head! I had a fight arranged in Wales 2 days before the interview....turning up with a shiner maybe wouldnt have gone down well lol


----------



## jimmy liverpool (Dec 15, 2010)

nah ur right there mate......face lookin like a football aint a great look for meeting the public is it? lol

....and you must have been sh1te then......lol  messin mate

Jim


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

jimmy liverpool said:


> nah ur right there mate......face lookin like a football aint a great look for meeting the public is it? lol
> 
> ....and you must have been sh1te then......lol  messin mate
> 
> Jim


To be fair...i did get my a$$ kicked on a regular basis, those little sneaky f*cks use to choke me out for fun! lol I would get twisted up like a pretsel most days! haha


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Training today mate?


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

kieren1234 said:


> Training today mate?


Nah mate...at work till 5.

Got a big leg sesh tomorrow...really looking forward to it!

Just going to chill today.

What you training?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

varn01 said:


> Nah mate...at work till 5.
> 
> Got a big leg sesh tomorrow...really looking forward to it!
> 
> ...


Im in for big legs session tomorrow aswel, rest day today but working until half 4 unfortunately!!


----------



## jimmy liverpool (Dec 15, 2010)

all these 'workers' who spend their time on UK M....lol

nice job, if you can get it!


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

10th injection done. Left delt...didn't fancy a dead leg for my leg sesh tomorrow. We are now starting the second half of the cycle. I want t up the food now and really go for it! I'm hoping my gains/progress doesn't slow down.

It's strange that I have had the best gains on this cycle but I have felt crap throughout....stuffy, snotty, tired etc...

Already looking forward to my next cycle. I want to bulk again winter time....and I think I will add tren eth to the stack with test and dbol. Exciting just thinking about it lol. So far I haven't had any real issues with sides....I'm hoping this will be the case with tren....I've read some horror stories!

Cheers


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

Leg sesh this morning.....had rice krispies, whey and an apple for breakfast. Nearly saw it again. Quality sesh, went really heavy on hacks today 5 plates a side. Need to get a bit deeper but alls good. Ko'd now...thinking steak, eggs and garlic bread in a bit.

Weathers ace....so I might just chill and catch a tan today lol


----------



## Zangief (Aug 5, 2010)

varn01 said:


> Leg sesh this morning.....had rice krispies, whey and an apple for breakfast. Nearly saw it again. Quality sesh, went really heavy on hacks today 5 plates a side. Need to get a bit deeper but alls good. Ko'd now...thinking steak, eggs and garlic bread in a bit.
> 
> Weathers ace....so I might just chill and catch a tan today lol


Just oiling up now gunna go cook in the sun for 4 hours


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Nice one mate. Just finished legs myself. Killer workout!!!!!


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

Arm sesh this morning. Possibly the best pump ive had. Changing up my sessions abit. Going to failure now on everysingle set. and reducing the number of sets slightly. Got a pb on dips, added 50kg and got 10 reps. Got a video of this and will upload it latter.

rope push downs.Machine preacher curl (stacked this got 6 reps i think). dips. alt dumbell curls. skullcrushers. seated hammer curls and heavy straight bar pushdowns...lifted the whole stack for 6 and drop set.

Qauality sesh.

Went town afetr and got loads of steak and eggs from the market. I want to up the protein a bit now aiming for over 300g now. Just ate 200g steak and 3 eggs....NICE! lol

Cheers


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

sounds good mate, every update you are progressing and thats exactly how it should be so well done. Im shooting for around 400g protein at the minute which i sometimes dont hit but its always over 300 and i use shakes to get it higher.

How long is left on the cycle mate and you doing a pct and some time off after. Look forward to the video.


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

kieren1234 said:


> sounds good mate, every update you are progressing and thats exactly how it should be so well done. Im shooting for around 400g protein at the minute which i sometimes dont hit but its always over 300 and i use shakes to get it higher.
> 
> How long is left on the cycle mate and you doing a pct and some time off after. Look forward to the video.


Yeah its going to be tough but i will definatly up it to the best of my ability. 11 injections down, so i think im in week 6? 4 weeks left, then two week break and then hit clomid and nolva. 8-10 week break then im going to try two injectables and hopefully see even more chnages? Yeah ill try and get it up asap

cheers mate


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

varn01 said:


> Yeah its going to be tough but i will definatly up it to the best of my ability. 11 injections down, so i think im in week 6? 4 weeks left, then two week break and then hit clomid and nolva. 8-10 week break then im going to try two injectables and hopefully see even more chnages? Yeah ill try and get it up asap
> 
> cheers mate


You jabbing twice a week? if so why if its long esthers?? I keep jabs to a minimum because i hate it lol.

what you decided on , the daddy TREN!! lol.


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

kieren1234 said:


> You jabbing twice a week? if so why if its long esthers?? I keep jabs to a minimum because i hate it lol.
> 
> what you decided on , the daddy TREN!! lol.


I read that you can either jab 500mg once or 250mg twice so i thought id go for twice a week. Kind of enjoy jabbing lol

Tren is a very strong possibility mate...exciting times


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

Here we go tricep dips with 50kg. Some reps were a bit iffy....it was bloody heavy. Takes its toll of my shoulders. This was secons tricep exercise after rope pushdowns.






Cheers


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

You are one big unit mate. Look at the spike on that tricep!

Again though, I think there was more there maybe couple of half reps which do give growth too not that I can give you much advice mate at your growth rate lol.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Brilliant dipping mate!


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

Great thread mate. Your seem to be doing things by the book and reaping good rewards


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

kieren1234 said:


> You are one big unit mate. Look at the spike on that tricep!
> 
> Again though, I think there was more there maybe couple of half reps which do give growth too not that I can give you much advice mate at your growth rate lol.


I won't be happy until I have triceps like Kevin levrone:whistling: lol

Yeah I think I did have more in me....will get 12+ reps next time then! Ha

Cheers mate


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

C.Hill said:


> Brilliant dipping mate!


Thanks mate


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

Sk1nny said:


> Great thread mate. Your seem to be doing things by the book and reaping good rewards


cheers mate. You look awesome in your avi...great v taper!!


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

varn01 said:


> cheers mate. You look awesome in your avi...great v taper!!


Cheers mate, struggling to see it at the mo. My first time natty for a year and it's been a hard few months adjusting

Subscribed. Be interested to see your progress mate


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

Shoulder sesh this morning. I had the most unbearable pumps ever!! Blood agony! Did all isolation movements before pressing. Side raises, rear delt machine, side raise machine and barbell front raises...I was in agony! Seated barbell press next... Went 5kg lighter than last week...the pain was too much. Dumbbell shrugs and rack dead lift for the crack to finish!

Good sesh absolutely drenched after but my pumps were killing me. Had to have a good stretch. Last week was super painful too, but this was a whole new level.

A bit beat out now. Got a fat stake and an egg meal before I go to work....sweet! A load of oats, whey and peanut butter for work and then another egg meal before bed! Need to start hitting the chicken. Got loads in the freezer...shame it bores me to death lol...will have to get creative ha

Cheers


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Mate I look at chicken and I gip. Hate the stuff so live on braising steak cooked in gravy with boiled potatos. Bodybuilding food is so boring.


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

Pre bed snack....250g steak and a garlic bread baguette....bloody big snack aye!! Lol


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

11th injection down. Left leg...went perfect.

Got the day off from work and I'm bored already...was going to rest today....but Im thinking of a random arm sesh? Hmmm


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

Blimey...kicking off in Athens....they just said they are looting mcdonalds....WTF?


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

Ok....so I couldn't resist...arm sesh on my off day. Did some calves too. Quality sesh, no massive weights but a great pump. Pumps are getting seriously painful all of a sudden in my arms and shoulders...unbearable at times...what's this all about? Might need to start stretching the areas out a it more, especially in between sets.

Chicken and rice now and going for a curry tonight with the mrs.....NICE!

Cheers


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

Just been to a curry house. Haven't beento one in years. I am completely ko'd now. I feel so bloated and rough. Hot, clamy and tired. Won't be doing that for a while...bloody hell...I'm effed!!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

That's your metabolism getting a kick up the ar$e mate.


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

What a bi tch. Trained back today and got a sharp pain in my left shoulder during my first woqk set of bentover row. Icing it now and taken s6me diclafenac. Have had some bother with my shoulders the past few days. Pumped 2 the point that they were in pain. The pain ocurs when the weight is hanging and puling on the joint. Not a hapy chapy!


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

2 dicalofenac down to reduce inflamation, 10g omega 3 fish oils, 1.5 glucosamine, plenty of ice and had a soak in the bath with some ulbas oil....wont do much for the shoulder but at lreast i can breath now.

Got full range of motion...and i only get a slight twinge every now and then so i dont think its anything major...still a shi t t er when you get an injury. Stretched out the shoulder jpoint quite a bit.

Proberly wont train tomorrow...willhave a light week next week and then hopefully be 100% the following week. 1 step back 2 steps forward hopefully!


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Feel for you with the injury mate... Shoulder injurys are the worst as you cant do **** all except legs! Just rest and recover and youl be gtg  xD


----------



## adsdj (Mar 13, 2010)

Injuries suck. Great progress though, huge inspiration!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Fcuk!!!! Last thing you needed right now mate!!! Hope it doesn't set you back too much and your back smashing it again soon? Any deadlifting in the back workout?


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

What a nightmare. Yesterday was a bad day All round. First off wa the twinge in the shoulder which peed me off quite a bit, didn't have any appetite al day which I thought was odd. About6pm everyone was having dinner, but I didn't fancy any. Got some stomach cramps and had to go toilet....this is when I realised something was up! Went straight up to bed and I we freezing to my bones, mad shivers and I felt like I'd been beaten with baseball bats...not good. The mrs said I wa boiling hot..and ad a temp. Just moving was a major effort. Anyway I rang up my boss and said I won't be in tomorrow and he was cool. The night was spent running downstairs to the toilet and suffering see stomach cramps...oh and I threw up all over the bed lol. Thinkmit may be food poisoning.....from the previos day.

In bed now and still feel fooked. Ot stomach cramps still, but I can manage to get some water down and I ate an apple. Think today will just be spent getting those fluids down.


----------



## Big JMJ (May 2, 2008)

Remember my remedy!

that will sort you out!



varn01 said:


> What a nightmare. Yesterday was a bad day All round. First off wa the twinge in the shoulder which peed me off quite a bit, didn't have any appetite al day which I thought was odd. About6pm everyone was having dinner, but I didn't fancy any. Got some stomach cramps and had to go toilet....this is when I realised something was up! Went straight up to bed and I we freezing to my bones, mad shivers and I felt like I'd been beaten with baseball bats...not good. The mrs said I wa boiling hot..and ad a temp. Just moving was a major effort. Anyway I rang up my boss and said I won't be in tomorrow and he was cool. The night was spent running downstairs to the toilet and suffering see stomach cramps...oh and I threw up all over the bed lol. Thinkmit may be food poisoning.....from the previos day.
> 
> In bed now and still feel fooked. Ot stomach cramps still, but I can manage to get some water down and I ate an apple. Think today will just be spent getting those fluids down.


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

Big JMJ said:


> Remember my remedy!
> 
> that will sort you out!


Not a chance I'm doing that lol


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

Ok, ive had a mad few days.

1)Twinged my shoulder...dont think its as bad as first thought

2)Food poisoning....jeez this was horrible...still not great now.

3) messed up calandar for my cycle and now need to extend

But alls good. Trained legs at pro fitness yesterday with big jmj.....i was a little worried as i had been the toilet 3 times before the sesh...we trained at 9.00 lol Made it through ok, went a bit lighter but it was a quality sesh. Appetitie and diet has been shocking...feel really deflated!

But im getting better, will proberly go docs tomorrow for something to sort out the stomach. Will train a bit this week but just light stuff and hopefully hiot it hard again next week.

cheers


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Wow think you have got a case of 'kierenluck' lol. Sure things will pick up mate. Don't let it make you think you have lost size as you havnt. Just a little depleted from not eating as many carbs.


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

Right guys.........IM BACK! The last week has been a nightmare at times but it's onwards and upwards from here on! Shoulder feels ok, stomach is fine...feeling more energetic....hopefully the rest of the cycle will be a success. Should rename this thread rikki rebuild from now on lol! Trained back today, no mad weights but had a great pump and shouler felt good, going to spend more time warming up from now on. Got legs on Sunday and can't wait...a appetite is coming back strong and feel that the week off could be a blessing in disguise!

Extending cycle because I'm a donought and messed up my calendar but this is quite exciting to be fair as it is something new! Looking for some pod gains in the remaining 6-7 weeks...going to smash it lol

Cheers guys


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Glad to feel your doing better mate. I'm the opposite appetite zero lol. Away for the weekend at the coast and going to live life like a human for 3 days then return to being a machine lol.


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

Trained legs today...great session..really enjoyed it. Felt strong and energetic which was good.feel fully recoverd now. Went for a sizzler after and had steak and ribs....NICE!

Feel absolutely warn out now and just going to chill for the rest of the night. Got arms tomorrow morning...really looking forward to that...happy days.


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

Changed routine up a little.now hitting chest on Monday's instead of arms. Good session, strength is coming back. Inclined 50kgs for three sets of eight. Bencher next, went up to 120kg for a few, flat dbell press, 30kg was a killer here lol. Then machine flys to finish. Overall a good sesh. Just been town and stocked up on some steaks and got some hard dough bread to nibble on at work 

Cheers


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

Best back session possibly ever. Very nearly sick at one point! Started with chins got 10 reps for the first time in ages, then pill down behind the neck, then dbell row....loved this today. Had an imaginary competition with some guy next to me lol. 55 kgs got 16 reps...and very nearly threw up...don't know where that energy came from, considering the set before I got 10 reps with the same weight lol. Went for 65kg and got 5reps. Pb for me...happy days. Bent over barbell row next, underhand grip went up to80 kg for 2 sets of 12 the partial deads went up to 170kg for 3. Loved it today, my mate said I looked very pale, drenched in sweat as well.

Took a bit more rest between sets and fewer sets and exercises. Think I will stick at this for a while.

Happy chappy

Cheers


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Well done, fella. Impressive stuff. I recommend the extra rest between sets for this type of training, helps you get the absolute most out of every step. Keep it going :thumbup1:


----------



## Big JMJ (May 2, 2008)

What do you know about hard dough bread?

Glad to see your urban side



varn01 said:


> Changed routine up a little.now hitting chest on Monday's instead of arms. Good session, strength is coming back. Inclined 50kgs for three sets of eight. Bencher next, went up to 120kg for a few, flat dbell press, 30kg was a killer here lol. Then machine flys to finish. Overall a good sesh. Just been town and stocked up on some steaks and got some hard dough bread to nibble on at work
> 
> Cheers


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

Big JMJ said:


> What do you know about hard dough bread?
> 
> Glad to see your urban side


Mate im cultured lol

Ackee and Saltfish could be on the menu tomorrow ha


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

Oh my days...im sat at work sore as f**k. My chest hurts, shoulders hurt, legs hurt and my back is getting there to lol

I can not wait for a lazy day tomorrow...im just going to veg!!!Happy days


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

Shoulders today. Good sesh, great pump. Started with side raises, went up to 15kg for 8 reps, reverse pec dec next, behind the neck press on smith, seated military press, upright row and barbell shrugs. Did a lil calves after too. Ko'd now!

Think I had a dodgy injection the other day, right delt was super painful the last few days and a little red. Was like the worst dead arm ever. Took some ibuprofen and much better now.

Got eggs, chicken and some steak on the menu today. Weight is just under 15 stone, so I need to up the food a bit. Got arms tomorrow...can't wait. Might dig out the vest lol


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

varn01 said:


> Shoulders today. Good sesh, great pump. Started with side raises, went up to 15kg for 8 reps, reverse pec dec next, behind the neck press on smith, seated military press, upright row and barbell shrugs. Did a lil calves after too. Ko'd now!
> 
> Think I had a dodgy injection the other day, right delt was super painful the last few days and a little red. Was like the worst dead arm ever. Took some ibuprofen and much better now.
> 
> Got eggs, chicken and some steak on the menu today. Weight is just under 15 stone, so I need to up the food a bit. Got arms tomorrow...can't wait. Might dig out the vest lol


Awesome dude .... U got it licked !!


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

Trained arms today and had a quality session. Delts and shoulders were a little tender after yeterdays session, but with a good warm up i was all good!!! Got a PB on close grip bench 120kg for 6 reps. Was very happy with this. 110kg for 4 was my previous best and i havent done the movement for a while. Near the end of the session though, my shoulders were killing me...its as if they are getting so pumped that my ligaments and tendons are struggling to breath hahaha, so i did need to stretch out quite a bit. Feeling myself getting a bit tighter in the upper body and will need tom address my mobility issues asap!

Attatched is a new pic.

Loooking forward to a day off tomorrow. I have really put some hard work in this week and pleased with my efforts. Hopefully next week will be the same

Cheers


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

Just jabbed my right glute....haven't done glutes for a long time. It hurt like f'ck breaking the skin, awkward injecting and when pulled the pin out, it ****ed with blood...and I mean there was a lot of blood. Think I have been put off jabbing glutes for a while now lol. Delts and quads are so much easier and no blood at all!


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

Just trained legs...it was a killer. Did a circuit of 5 exercises first 4 times. This kills me lol. 20 sets in 20 mins today and man it was muggy! We then did a tri set of hacks, leg press and stiff legged deads. This was brutal....got an awesome pump though. And I was very pleased with the effort I put in. Think my legs are coming on a little now!! I need that extra push and motivation on a Sunday training in a group...cheers guys.

Cheers


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Cant belive this is only your third cycle mate... Unit!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Looking scary mate! Well done, very impressive lifts, especially the db rows and cg bench!


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

Cheers mate. I wish I had arms like you at your age!!


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

C.Hill said:


> Looking scary mate! Well done, very impressive lifts, especially the db rows and cg bench!


Thanks mate. Long way to go though.....I wan a look like Shawn ray haha


----------



## jimmy liverpool (Dec 15, 2010)

you got good size on yer forearms matey...lookin good!


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

Chest sesh today with a little bit of delts thrown in. Trained alone but had an awesome sesh. Had a good old warm up to get my shoulders feeling good. Started with incline dbell. 3 sets with 50kg. Got 11 reps with first set. New pb! Did incline smith worked up to 110kg, incline fly with 20kg and then seated chest press. Did some hammer front raises and laterals to finish.

Quality sesh and my grey t shirt was. Drenched at the end....completely! It's funny how a lot of people I see training who never really change...hardly break a sweat whilst they train....and then they are complaining that they are not making any progress! Come on man...just smash it when your in there. Hats my mentality, I dont really think about sets reps etc... I just do what I can. If I feel weak I go lighter and think PUMPIN-ELL LOL.

Happy with how everything is going. Need to eat more whole food though! Weight is still 15 stone so I think I need to up it. So hard though lol

Cheers


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

All looking good as usual mate. I know what you mean with the solid food, I am a seriously terrible eater. Have been really struggling to eat any more than two meals a day at the minute. Shocking. You strength seems to be shootin through the roof. Can't wait to see you in tren. Watch out Jay cutler lol.


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

Suprakill4 said:


> All looking good as usual mate. I know what you mean with the solid food, I am a seriously terrible eater. Have been really struggling to eat any more than two meals a day at the minute. Shocking. You strength seems to be shootin through the roof. Can't wait to see you in tren. Watch out Jay cutler lol.


Jay cutler...I've got more of a chance looking like Jay z haha

Yeah, looking forward to tren....it best live up to it's expectations...to be fair I'm loving 500mg of test at the min.


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

Back session today. Again quality sesh. Chin ups....pb 12 reps...YEAH! Behind the neck pulldowns next. Dbell row next...my new favourite. 60 kg... 2 sets of 10. Then I got the 50s out and got 21 reps left arm and 20 reps right arm...nearly sick lol. Underhand barbell row..new pb 100kg 6 reps. Partial deads 100kg 15 reps, 140kg 10 reps, 160kg 4 reps. Messed last set up, grip too narrow and strap was buggered! Finished with 2 sets of hyperextensions!

Munching on cottage cheese, oats and honey and a bit of chocolate milk. Got this later too and a steak before bed....happy days!


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

Day off today, No work or training and for some reason I've been knackered all day. Had a lie in and it killed me...got up at 9, anything over 9 I think is extremely late lol I'm defiantly an early bird lol.

Jabbed left quad and it went well. Been thinking, if I was on prop I would be injecting every day or two...must be a nightmare!

Diet hasnt been the best today...oats, peanut butter and oats for breakfast, maccys for lunch 2 double cheese burgers and a chicken Mayo, then went for a sizzler and had a 10oz rib eye with chips. Just had a shake with oats, malt and peanut mixed. Hopefully will be able to manage a steak latter before bed.

Shoulders tomorrow...should be good!


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

varn01 said:


> Day off today, No work or training and for some reason I've been knackered all day. Had a lie in and it killed me...got up at 9, anything over 9 I think is extremely late lol I'm defiantly an early bird lol.
> 
> Jabbed left quad and it went well. Been thinking, if I was on prop I would be injecting every day or two...must be a nightmare!
> 
> ...


Mmmm sounds sweet  wish I had the balls to have a maccy d's once in a while :L

Yeah you shud beast shoulders after a cheat day


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

Delts this morning. Trained alone so I thought I'd go a little light and concentrate on a pump. Not too light though...4 work sets of laterals 12.5kg to start, standing military press next, seated reverse pec dec, cable laterals and bent over dumbbell laterals. Finished with some barbell shrugs.

Enjoyable workout, but nit the best! Arms tomorrow so hopefully that will be a bit better! Got cottage cheese x2 and steak and pasta today. So eating will be on point...with a few shakes and oats thriwn in to the mix.

Cheers


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

diixxy said:


> Mmmm sounds sweet  wish I had the balls to have a maccy d's once in a while :L
> 
> Yeah you shud beast shoulders after a cheat day


Your bulking right? What's wrong with the occasional maccys? I'm keeping them out of the recession lol


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

varn01 said:


> Your bulking right? What's wrong with the occasional maccys? I'm keeping them out of the recession lol


Yeah mate, i dunno just trying to eat as clean as possible, might start to throw the odd one or two in during the week though  haha


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

Arms today. Hard session. Did bicepts first then tris. Alt dumbell curls, machine preacher, machine one arm curl and hammer curls for bis. Rope push downs, rope overhead ext and machine dips for tris.

Feeling a bit bloated at the min. May have to pop some arimidex?

Took a couple of shots, i like the back pic. Myabe because its closer that it makes it look bigger? lol:whistling:

As said i feel a bit bloated and sluggish at the min, but alls well.

Cheers


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

Legs today down pro fitness with Big JMJ. He seriously bullied me today....im fooked to say the least! Here is the session, it was brutal:

Circuit of the following exercises x 4 reps 10-15. Lying Hma Curls, Leg Ext, Standing Ham curls, Stiff leg deads, Bodyweight calve raises, Seated calve raises, standing calve raises.

The straight sets: Leg Press....got up to 11 plates a side...happy days. then Hacks. The two sets of back squats and two sets of walking lunges in car park...Big JMJ looked like Ronnie here ha... i looked like mr. bean..my legs were shaking like a sh*tting dog lol.

Possibly the most demanding session of my life....CANT WAIT FOR NEXT WEEK!!HAHA


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

Chest this morning. Had two training partners which wa good. Started with incline dbell. 2 warm ups then 3 sets with 50 kg. Got 12( pb) 10 and 6. Incline smith next went up to 110 kg. Got 6 reps. Incline flys 20kg got 15,15 13. Another pb. Then a drop set on pec dec. Did a couple sets of laterals and rear delts to finish. Good sesh! Having tomorrow off then back on weds, can wait.

Feeling really good on 500mg test. Can't wait to add another compound. Think 500mg test and 300mg tren ace will be next. Heard good things about the tren...wonder what it will bring me?hmmmm


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

Back session this morning. Trained up pro fitness again and did a different routine from the norm and im wiped out!! Legs still sore from sunday...and deadlifts werte a killer lol. Feel drained now and am about to dig into some lasagna!

19th jab today...putting it off a bit lol. will do it tonight at some point. Last week of my planned 10 week course...Happy im extending it, because i have another 4 weeks of fun to come. Happy how the past 9 weeks have gone and already looking forward to my next course, possibly november time.


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

Shoulders and trps today. Session went well. Started with dumbbell laterals 3 working sets with 15kgs. This has increased quite a bit over the course of the cycle. Rear pec dec next. Used the whole stack here for 2 of the 3 sets. Behind the neck smith machine. Went for a pump here so didnt go super heavy. 60kg was the heaviest set...cant remeber the reps maybe 10. Cable laterals and then seated military press. 70kg for 6 reps. Think that may be a pb. Im not very strong on this exercise but i really enjoy it. I did it last and still got a possible pb, which was quite surprising. Dumbbel shrugs to finish. Again im not very strong on these. 40kg is the heaviest i go and i like to sets of 20 with these.

I will post up some progress pics in a min.

Cheers


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

You big **** !


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

I think that i have made some decent progress from the front and im quite happy with the results. Back and Legs are my main focus...im sure thats the same with a lot of people. I feel like an ironing board from behind lol


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

diixxy said:


> You big **** !


Mate you can talk, with your 180kg squats. Thats Crazy. Your legs are definatly responding to it aswell, from looking at that pic. How old are you mate?


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

Here we go, just found this pic, with a similar pose from the one today. 10 week'ish progress pic. Hopefully i wont shrink back down to this after! lol

Right, im about to demolish some lasagna at work...happy days!


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

varn01 said:


> Mate you can talk, with your 180kg squats. Thats Crazy. Your legs are definatly responding to it aswell, from looking at that pic. How old are you mate?


17 mate  feel small as hell when I look at pictures of guys like you!:L


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

17...mate your a freak! I looked like a stick insect at that age! lol You will be mahoosive at my age!


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

varn01 said:


> 17...mate your a freak! I looked like a stick insect at that age! lol You will be mahoosive at my age!


Thats the plan  haha !


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Wow that's crazy progress mate!! Wish I progressed that quickly. You wasn't small to begine with though. You seem to be holding a little water now compared to before but not much.


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

varn01 said:


> Trained arms today and had a quality session. Delts and shoulders were a little tender after yeterdays session, but with a good warm up i was all good!!! Got a PB on close grip bench 120kg for 6 reps. Was very happy with this. 110kg for 4 was my previous best and i havent done the movement for a while. Near the end of the session though, my shoulders were killing me...its as if they are getting so pumped that my ligaments and tendons are struggling to breath hahaha, so i did need to stretch out quite a bit. Feeling myself getting a bit tighter in the upper body and will need tom address my mobility issues asap!
> 
> Attatched is a new pic.
> 
> ...


Ironworks?

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

synthasize said:


> Ironworks?


In maldon?


----------



## fboy123 (Jan 19, 2011)

awesome dude you've got a really good shape - keep us updated


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

C.Hill said:


> In maldon?


Birmingham mate

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

Suprakill4 said:


> Wow that's crazy progress mate!! Wish I progressed that quickly. You wasn't small to begine with though. You seem to be holding a little water now compared to before but not much.


Yeah I think that to. Have started taking aced 2x a week now. Might have t cut out the maccy d and pizzas aswell lol


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

fboy123 said:


> awesome dude you've got a really good shape - keep us updated


Thanks mate


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

varn01 said:


> Yeah I think that to. Have started taking aced 2x a week now. Might have t cut out the maccy d and pizzas aswell lol


Aced?? Adex you mean?

Haha nahhhhhh where's the fun in that. You can tell your lean so it isn't fat, just a little water which is nothing to worry about short term. Do you check your blood pressure regularly when on cycle? Any cardio?


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

Suprakill4 said:


> Aced?? Adex you mean?
> 
> Haha nahhhhhh where's the fun in that. You can tell your lean so it isn't fat, just a little water which is nothing to worry about short term. Do you check your blood pressure regularly when on cycle? Any cardio?


Yep adex lol this IPad has a mind of it's own sometimes lol. Yeah I check bp at work..can't remember exactly but the last time I checked about two weeks ago it was about 124 over 73 I think. Systolic slightly high and diastolic a bit lower than the 120/80 that's the guideline. Very very little card to be fair mate....i do do 5-10 mins during my warm up...does that count? Lol


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

Legs this morning with big JMJ.....pure torture! Straight sets today and it was bloody horrible lol. Drop set on squats nearly made me through up....my heart was in my mouth lol, and those dreaded walking lunges outside are horrible....BIG JMJ screaming 'AINT NOTHING BUT A PEANUT AND LIGHTWEIGHT' can really put you off! haha just joking! I do feel like i am trying to keep up with Ronnie at times.....which i cant lol.

Drained now...but got the night off work and a free house...might watch a film with the pooch. Trying to force some lasagna down my neck at the min....not easy at all! Got the weekend to relax now...thank god!


----------



## Big JMJ (May 2, 2008)

You have made some good gains not just in muscle but also in your training! Keep it up and you be rewarded next sept


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

Big JMJ said:


> You have made some good gains not just in muscle but also in your training! Keep it up and you be rewarded next sept


Cheers big man! I cant thank you enough for the help your giving me! 

By the way....im ruined! lol


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

Rest day today and man I need it. Completely shattered. Slept like a baby and found it hard getting up for work.

Legs are not feeling to bad at the min, but I am sure they will be sore layer today. My knees feel proper rusty...may need to overdose on the fish oils for a while.

Contemplating whether to train arms to,or row or have another day off....hmm, not sure?

Just got given two free jumbo hot dogs at work...HAPPY DAYS! Lol


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

Havent posted for a few days but training is going really well. Trained arms sunday and had a mahoosive pump! Tried 1mr and it tasted like shi*e but it worked wonders. Even got some complements from the gym manager which was nice. Monday i hit chest hard with big JMJ. Broke a record on the bench and got absolutely beasted! Got a sore chest today to say the least...training triceps the day before was a mistake though lol.

Back today and it was awesome! I have never sweated so much in my like and i was even sick a little in my mouth haha. Got a pb on dumbbell rows. 60kg 20 reps. Its amazing how much more you can do with a little change in mind set and getting some agression out! Diet has been good the past few days, been getting my 3 solid meals in plus 4 shakes. Been eating a lot of lasagna and cottage cheese. Really gone off eggs for some reason???

2 back shots from today!


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

Havent read all your thread but wqas wondering do you get your bloods done after your cycles , just curios because i finished my 1st cycle at xmass and my cholestrol still hasnt went down to normal levels and im busting my balls to get on again but worried about the high cholestrol incase it fcuks my heart up


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

varn01 said:


> Havent posted for a few days but training is going really well. Trained arms sunday and had a mahoosive pump! Tried 1mr and it tasted like shi*e but it worked wonders. Even got some complements from the gym manager which was nice. Monday i hit chest hard with big JMJ. Broke a record on the bench and got absolutely beasted! Got a sore chest today to say the least...training triceps the day before was a mistake though lol.
> 
> Back today and it was awesome! I have never sweated so much in my like and i was even sick a little in my mouth haha. Got a pb on dumbbell rows. 60kg 20 reps. Its amazing how much more you can do with a little change in mind set and getting some agression out! Diet has been good the past few days, been getting my 3 solid meals in plus 4 shakes. Been eating a lot of lasagna and cottage cheese. Really gone off eggs for some reason???
> 
> ...


3solid meal and 4 shakes and you look like that WTF!!! Lucky bastard!!!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Looking big buddy! I too have gone off eggs lately, dunno what it is? Used to eat loads!


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

C.Hill said:


> Looking big buddy! I too have gone off eggs lately, dunno what it is? Used to eat loads!


Mate every night after work i think...right lets get the eggs on the go! I walk in the house and think f**k that and head for ther cottage cheese instead. WTF?!?!


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

cultivator said:


> 3solid meal and 4 shakes and you look like that WTF!!! Lucky bastard!!!


I was quite chuffed i was getting 7 servings in lol.

Some days my appetite is shocking and i only get two solid meals and 5 shakes lol

How many meals are you getting in?


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

cultivator said:


> Havent read all your thread but wqas wondering do you get your bloods done after your cycles , just curios because i finished my 1st cycle at xmass and my cholestrol still hasnt went down to normal levels and im busting my balls to get on again but worried about the high cholestrol incase it fcuks my heart up


In all fairness this is where i have been a bit of an idiot...no i have not checked it! I do regularly test my BP though. I will have to start doing a full body m.o.t after cycles in the future.


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

varn01 said:


> I was quite chuffed i was getting 7 servings in lol.
> 
> Some days my appetite is shocking and i only get two solid meals and 5 shakes lol
> 
> How many meals are you getting in?


Im only starting to get back into it again proper, i was getting 5 meals aday and 1 shake but i think ill start adding a few more shakes. TBH i hate taking to many shakes as it fcuks my digestive system up but if it makes me look like you after a few cycles then fcuk it ill drink them,lol. Im going to start drinking my meals when i cant finish them because i want to get back to where i was very quicky and move on from there. There was times that i just couldnt eat anymore food and ended up throwing it out but thi stime its going into teh blender and getting drunk.


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

cultivator said:


> Im only starting to get back into it again proper, i was getting 5 meals aday and 1 shake but i think ill start adding a few more shakes. TBH i hate taking to many shakes as it fcuks my digestive system up but if it makes me look like you after a few cycles then fcuk it ill drink them,lol. Im going to start drinking my meals when i cant finish them because i want to get back to where i was very quicky and move on from there. There was times that i just couldnt eat anymore food and ended up throwing it out but thi stime its going into teh blender and getting drunk.


Blending your food..thats hardcore. There was a bloke at work that would blend tins of tuna with a bit of blackcurrent squash. It absolutly stunk. I had a little sip[ and to be fair it was not bad....therefore blending up some chicken might not be the worst thing in the world. lol

I wish i could get 5 meals in...thats some good going mate!


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

varn01 said:


> In all fairness this is where i have been a bit of an idiot...no i have not checked it! I do regularly test my BP though. I will have to start doing a full body m.o.t after cycles in the future.


You could be shorting your life all for abit of vanity, get to the docs and start getting bloods done before and after cycles


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

cultivator said:


> You could be shorting your life all for abit of vanity, get to the docs and start getting bloods done before and after cycles


Fair Point!


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

varn01 said:


> Blending your food..thats hardcore. There was a bloke at work that would blend tins of tuna with a bit of blackcurrent squash. It absolutly stunk. I had a little sip[ and to be fair it was not bad....therefore blending up some chicken might not be the worst thing in the world. lol
> 
> I wish i could get 5 meals in...thats some good going mate!


TBH its not that bad drinking blended chicken, just make sure to make it more watery because it can be hard to drink it think, talking from experience. I havent tried the tuna yet but will do sometime im stuck because nothings stopping me thi stime from getting my protein intake into me,lol. Ive tried salmon with orange juice but it wasnt blended, it was just massed up with a fork but didnt liek teh thickess of that either.


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

Rest day today and day off work...so basically bored out of my brains all day.lol. What a scorcher...not enjoying the heat this year at all! Bring on the snow!

Ate ok today 2 steak meals so far and 3 shakes. Will neck another shake soon and cottage cheese before bed me thinks. I find it hard to eat on an off day...no motivation and I just mope around lol.

Shoulders tomorrow, can't wait!


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

Oh, I missed something! I used a vial for the first time today. All previous cycles have been with amps. Felt like it was my first time all over again haha. All went well though, took a while to suck enough up though lol


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

varn01 said:


> Oh, I missed something! I used a vial for the first time today. All previous cycles have been with amps. Felt like it was my first time all over again haha. All went well though, took a while to suck enough up though lol


What ugl mate?


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

diixxy said:


> What ugl mate?


Generic labs cypionate. They were out of enanthate. What labs you using at the min?


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Really informative posts and an awesome shape. Well done!


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

luther1 said:


> Really informative posts and an awesome shape. Well done!


Thanks mate


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

Delts this morning. Nice session, found it hard today to get some aggression into it. By the time I got to traps was wiped out! Started with laterals 15kgs, then reverse pec dec,upright row, military press and finished with a superset of dumbbell press and barbell front raise.

Tot a good day of eating ahead. Got rump stak and garlic bread and 2 lasagnes for work. Arms tomorrow...looking to get the pump of my life lol


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

Arms today...really good sesh, went a bit more agressive thaan usual and worked through the pain barrier on biceps. I find it hard to keep going on biceps when the pain kicks in, but i tried much harder today. Thes session went as follows: Tricpe pushdowns, bicep alternate curls seated, overhead cable extension (new favorite tri exercise), barbell precher curl,overhead dumbell ext (seated), Hammer Curl and CGBP to finish.

Got a wedding to go to tomorrow which im dreading....got some protein shakes and bars to keep me company! ha.

Ready to smash legs sunday...shold be good!!!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

All looks good mate!!

Why you dreading the wedding?

I hate stuff like that, I get dragged to do's etc that I don't enjoy.


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

Suprakill4 said:


> All looks good mate!!
> 
> Why you dreading the wedding?
> 
> I hate stuff like that, I get dragged to do's etc that I don't enjoy.


Just can't be ****d lol. Mrs side of the family, well her dads side that i Hardly know and her dad don't like me lol

I'm watchin insidious now...properly a sleepless night on the way lol


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Yeah I'm the same mate I don't wanna go to stuff like this. Why doesn't he like you? Jealousy? Haha. Good film mate k watched it at the cinema. Funny that we sculp our bodies like these big hard massive muscle bound men yet still sh1t scared of a harmless film lol.


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

Suprakill4 said:


> Yeah I'm the same mate I don't wanna go to stuff like this. Why doesn't he like you? Jealousy? Haha. Good film mate k watched it at the cinema. Funny that we sculp our bodies like these big hard massive muscle bound men yet still sh1t scared of a harmless film lol.


I duno, in 8 years I have properly met him 5 times. I thinks it more that he can't be ****d than not liking me. He is a weird character! Watched 20 minutes of that film, something creepy happened and I thought f**k this lol. Had to turn it off haha. I'll watch it all tomorrow. Mate paranormal activity killed me....lost sleep after it haha. I like watching them, but I'm just sh*t scared after!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Weird!

Hahaha I'm the same. Usually I get up for a pee a few times a night and leave all the lights off as only an apartment and easy to get to the loo in the dark but for about a week after seeing paranormal activity I had to turn all the lights on because

I was scared lol. Right set of wimps arnt we.


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

Legs this morning. Good session. Not the best, but I got a good pump. Tainted my back on leg press....think I went a bit to deep on my first couple of reps on a heavy set! Taken some diclafenac and it feels a bit better. Could hardly move when I got in though. Highlight of the sesh was hack squats 4plates a side and I got 12 reps then 15 reps. I want to be able to smash 20 deep reps on this.

Haven't taken my fish oils this week and my knees were very very rusty. Will start them again from tomorrow at 9-10mg.

Watching incidious in a min....I'm a bit scared already.....just found out I got a day off work tomorrow. So if I have a sleepless night, I can catch up tomorrow lol


----------



## alexanderthegr8 (Aug 1, 2011)

Hey Varn, nice work - some intense lifts there. Laterals with 15kg!?!

I saw your message but cant seem reply with VM or do a PM (is that the norm for a new member?)

Email me at: [email protected]


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

Hi Guys,

Trained chest yesterday. Pre exhausted chest with incline flyes first think 22.5 kg was my heaiest set for about 12 then flat bench. did 100kg for 12,10,10. Flat flyes next and then incline smith think 100kg was my heaviest set on this. And some bodyweight dips to finish. Not the heaviest of sessions but had a great pump and no shoulder problems.

Bac k this morning. Another great session. Wide lat pulldowns to start...will start doing pull ups again from next week. Dbell row next 65kg 12 reps on left and 10 reps on right (PB) also got a 20 rep finisher with 60kg. Got it ontolm will send link later. Looking at it the form wasnt the best and nowhere near as crisp as the 65kg but i weas still happy. Pulldown machine next and seated cable row. Finshed with 4 sets of bodyweight hypers...man these werte painful. If i was still on the dbol i would have cried haha


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

This is the 60kg dbell row. As i mentioned this was after 2 sets of 65kg rows and my form did get a bit shaky at times.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Mate that is very impressive. And how awesome does your tricep look, big spike there.

your progression is immense, very jealous mate.


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

Suprakill4 said:


> Mate that is very impressive. And how awesome does your tricep look, big spike there.
> 
> your progression is immense, very jealous mate.


Thanks mate. I just need to get my legs looking like yours....im slowly getting there though!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

varn01 said:


> Thanks mate. I just need to get my legs looking like yours....im slowly getting there though!


We all need legs like his!lol

Good lifting mate! How long left on cycle?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Haha. Cheers lads. Wish everything else grew easily. Honestly though mate, one of the best physiques in this journal section.


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

C.Hill said:


> We all need legs like his!lol
> 
> Good lifting mate! How long left on cycle?


2 weeks and then I'm off to Vegas...happy days.


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

Suprakill4 said:


> Haha. Cheers lads. Wish everything else grew easily. Honestly though mate, one of the best physiques in this journal section.


Cheers mate. I want it to geet much much better though!


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

Shoulder sesh up pro fitness with big jmj today. Got a quality pump and it was an intense sesh to say the least. Started with 7 sets of laterals...burnt badddddd! Seated shoulder press on smith, front raises, rear delts on pec dec and behind the neck press. We did quite a bit on traps, I want to get these much better. We did close grip upright row, supersetted with a big jmj special...quality exercise and seated shrugs...this was new for me too.

I feel drained now and just f**ked in general. Rest day tomorrow....maybe lol


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

Rest day today. Got some fish in the oven. Going to chill and watch phil Heath road to the Olympia before. Go to work....shweeet!


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

Legs this morning. Brutal session...humid as hell in the gym. Got a pb on leg press 20 reps with 400kg, changed foot position. Bit and my lower back felt better for it. Also changed foot position on hack squat and got a great pump in my quads. Demolished some chicken and potatoes with big jmj after. I'm ko'd now. Looking forward to hitting arms Sunday....pumpin-ell lol


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

Rest day today. At work a bit bored and tired. Legs are hurting today, especially my hams...ouch. I got a bit of a dead leg from my injection 2 lol. Arms tomorrow...i really cant wait....what a sheltered life i live haha

Premierships back today.....booyah! Come on Liverpool!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Not sheltered mate. Look how its made you look. From all the sports out there I can't think of one that yeilds better results and return than bodybuilding.


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

Suprakill4 said:


> Not sheltered mate. Look how its made you look. From all the sports out there I can't think of one that yeilds better results and return than bodybuilding.


Yep...who would have thought that getting one more rep on a big lift could actuslly make your week. Beats getting pis*ed up by a million miles.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Yeah it does mate. I don't get these people that go out weeken after weekend and just get hammered so they can't even control what they are doing. My missis has decided after two years of not goin out she now wants to go out an drink again. Great, can't say I'm looking forward to that.


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

Arms this morning and what a pump...pump in-ell lol. Bi's were burning SOOOO bad ha. Overhead tricep extensions with rope is still my favorite exercise for arms at the min.

Apart from training, works doing my head in at the min. Think i might be moving on when something suitable pops up. Been there 4 years now...time for a change me thinks.


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

Chest this morning. Incline dumbbells first. First work set i buggered up flicking the weights up and the set was not the best 10 reps with 50kg this set the mood for the next two 8 reps then 10 reps with 40kg...not the best by far. I then thought that due to not feeling too strong id try some different exercises and get a super pump. Cable crossovers, a superset of dbell pullovers and dips and a superset of incline press machine and pec dec. Enjoysable sesh, felt weak but got a good pump. Will post up a post workout pic in a min.


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

Back sesh today. Again I'm not feeling 100% so I changed some things up. I didn't go for records today....it iwas more quality over quantity. Reverse grip pulldowns and wide grip pulldowns to start. Dbell row next 50kg 3 sets of 10. Kept it slow with no momentum. Seated cable row after this and incline dumbbell rows. Hyperextensions to finish. Enjoyable sesh, nothing crazy. Feel a bit drained to be fair. Will train 6 times a week for the next 2 weeks then 10 days in Vegas to relax....will hit golds gym once or twice though lol


----------



## ditonics (Jul 18, 2010)

Hay, liked reading your journal. Inspirational.

Hope to get to where you are some time in the future.


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

varn01 said:


> Will train 6 times a week for the next 2 weeks then 10 days in Vegas to relax....will hit golds gym once or twice though lol


Lucky fu**er!:L garunteed jay or kai will be there aswell  !


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

diixxy said:


> Lucky fu**er!:L garunteed jay or kai will be there aswell  !


Hopefully. Ill have my camera at hand...ill ask jay for a spot ha wonder what he would say???


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

ditonics said:


> Hay, liked reading your journal. Inspirational.
> 
> Hope to get to where you are some time in the future.


Cheers mate..glad your enjoying it.....i get the same reading other peoples journals too!


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

Legs today. Great sesh. Awesome pump...i was even sick...not loads but enough for it to drip on the floor lol. thats a first.

Did hams first lyinh leg curl, sldl with dbells and standing leg curl. Then leg ext and leg press...went for it on here. Got a vid with 380 kg 25 reps...looking back, could have gone deeper but i wasnt feeling it in my **** which is a good thing. Went for a narrower stance too. Fromnt squats next went up to 100kg for 10. Got a vid of this too. Calfs (cows, big jmj 2011) haha to finish. No lunges today...sorry big jmj. Will redeem myself sunday when i hit legsd again!


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

Check out my leg press and front squat vids. Leg press could have been deeper!


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

DAMN!!! I got offered a job in Feb that i wish i had taken... i have contacted them again and they said they are happy to give me another interview! Imagine if i didnt get offered the job this time, i would be gutted!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Sounds promising. Whats it doing?

Great leg videos mate and they are way way bigger than mine.


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

Suprakill4 said:


> Sounds promising. Whats it doing?
> 
> Great leg videos mate and they are way way bigger than mine.


Pt position mate. Got offered the job before, turned it down because my salary and job is too cushty! Regret it now though. It's at a posh David lloyd.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Nice one mate good luck.


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

Arms today. Got a great pump and a pb on seated alternate db curls. 20kg 6 reps a side. Overhead tri ext with a rope is still my fav at the min...love it! Nout more to say about the sesh really, got a great pump...high reps on most exercises. Delts tomorrow. Will try some new things out.

Got lasagna today and se sandwiches, heads a bit all over the place at the min...not like me...but alls good in the hood!


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

Delts this morning. Nothing special at all...strength and motivation wasn't there.....did get better as it went on though and thought I'd do a bit of back swell lol. Plan to overtrain a bit this week and rest while sunning it up in Vegas next week!

Got a funeral today, so diet will be poor. Got a couple of weight gain shakes and bars n the car t keep me going.


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

Legs today. Went back to the circuit today. Thought I was having a heart attack at times lol. Very warm in the gym and I chose tracksuit bottoms over shorts....bad mistake! I was drenched lol had a very stiff back before the sesh but it strangely feels much better ow!

Did a superset of heavy leg press and front squats holding a plate. Man my legs were so pmped I could hardly end them lol. Also walking lunges outside nearly killed me. Great sesh and the last one at pro fitness before I go away, so I'm very happy with how it went.

Just munched a pizza and going for a 2 4 1 later....yeah buddy lol


----------



## Big JMJ (May 2, 2008)

How come you haven't mentioned you was nearly sick a few times!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mark44 (Jun 22, 2011)

Do you do back squats?

I did a leg sesh yesterday, back squats, walking lunges, leg press, leg extensions. Got the worst headache in the world after all that lot! So tiring.

Nice vids by the way.


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

Big JMJ said:


> How come you haven't mentioned you was nearly sick a few times!!!!!!!!!!!


MAte I was just clearing my throat!!!! Lol


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

mark44 said:


> Do you do back squats?
> 
> I did a leg sesh yesterday, back squats, walking lunges, leg press, leg extensions. Got the worst headache in the world after all that lot! So tiring.
> 
> Nice vids by the way.


Yeah I do. Not today though. Think I will on Wednesday.


----------



## mark44 (Jun 22, 2011)

varn01 said:


> Yeah I do. Not today though. Think I will on Wednesday.


Be cool to see a vid mate.

Its good to see the progression! Keep up the good work!


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

mark44 said:


> Be cool to see a vid mate.
> 
> Its good to see the progression! Keep up the good work!


I will see what I can do with th vid.

Cheers mate


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Good leg session mate no wander why they have some serious mass on them.

Nice one the pizza I hardly every cheat but had fish chips and beans yesterday from the chippi, got the beans tasted immense!!!


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

Suprakill4 said:


> Good leg session mate no wander why they have some serious mass on them.
> 
> Nice one the pizza I hardly every cheat but had fish chips and beans yesterday from the chippi, got the beans tasted immense!!!


I'm a right fat git mate......not going 4 a 2 4 1 tonight. Having a Chinese instead woo hoo. Some sweat and sour chicken is needed! I think I cheat everyday at the min lol


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

Arms this morning. Trained alone and just went for a sick pump. Trained biceps first. I prefer alternating but my biceps are sh*t. Wish they had a peak but its more like a rugby ball......very small rugby ball.

Tried some diffent exercises and reps went as high as 25 reps at times. Very enjoyable, quick session. Sat in the garden now, getting my pre Vegas tan....yeah boi!!

Training will be all of the place this week, everything will be worked at least twice then some much needed rest will be due.


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

Chest and back sesh this morning. Bit random....did 4 exercises each and 20 reps per set. Tried some different exercises and didn't do any big lifts...nice sesh. Felt like I was trying to catch my breath the whole time lol. Looked super pumped after which I liked lol. Got a very nice comment from one of the gym staff that competes, it went something on the lines of.....****ing hell how much size have you put on! I said I was 15 stone and he said I looked much bigger and I should defiantly compete next year! I was quite happy with that! Think I will do shoulders tomorrow and try some different things.

I have a lower back prob at the min. Happened the leg pressing the other week, went away and has now come back. The pain is above my left glute and the pain goes down my leg at times...think it's sciatica. Hopefully some anti inflammatories and rest on holiday will sort it out!


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

Delts and traps this morning. High reps again. Loads of diffent exercises. Started with traps for a change too...which I liked. No motivation to go heavy this week, so I'm just enjoying trying new things.

This sciatica in my **** is getting anoying now. Hopefully it will ease off. If not I'm getting some massage done when I'm back. Will use a foam roller too.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Training going well apart from the sciatica.

Holiday should be good mate!!! Wish I could afford a holiday at the minute.


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

Ok guys.....Vegas today! Get some rest hit golds once or twice for a cheeky pump....show phil and Jay how it's done lol. Hopefully sciatica will ease up.....smash pct when I'm back have another few weeks off everything then hit test and tren and get some super gains! Exciting times....oh and hopefully a new job on my return! Fingers crossed! See you later guys!!


----------



## mark44 (Jun 22, 2011)

varn01 said:


> Ok guys.....Vegas today! Get some rest hit golds once or twice for a cheeky pump....show phil and Jay how it's done lol. Hopefully sciatica will ease up.....smash pct when I'm back have another few weeks off everything then hit test and tren and get some super gains! Exciting times....oh and hopefully a new job on my return! Fingers crossed! See you later guys!!


Enjoy Vegas, ya lucky sod. Wish I was off on my Hols :thumbup1:


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

varn01 said:


> 1st cycle 500mg test e (10 weeks)
> 
> 2nd cycle 500mg test e (10 weeks) + 40mg dbol (4 weeks)
> 
> I dont feel the need to up the test yet, will pay with that amount a while yet. And i do not intend to increase the dbol more than 60mg, think i will be playing with fire then! May give deca a go next??? Who knows?


That proves you can stick to the same gear or similar cycles and still gain. I say this coz a mate of mine has done a 12wk tri test 400, now wants to do another cycle but thinks he has to do a total change to get good gains


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

1010AD said:


> That proves you can stick to the same gear or similar cycles and still gain. I say this coz a mate of mine has done a 12wk tri test 400, now wants to do another cycle but thinks he has to do a total change to get good gains


Yeah i dont see the point in upping doses constently to get gains. My next cycle will still include just 500mg test. Ill up that when i need it...it is tempting though to dump 1g in my body though lol


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

Back from Vegas...knackered, flta and depressed being back lol.

Had a great time...bit too hot though. Went to Golds twice...saw Jay cutler, dennis wolf and robert bunika in there. Didnt train hard, just got a lil pump.

Started clomid and nolva last night. Will be running clomid 50,50,50 and Nolva 20,20,20. This is slighlty different to my usual pct, intretsed to see how it works. Usually it consists of clomid 100,50,50,50 and Nolva 20,20,20,20. What do you guys think? By the way clomid makes me feel like a need to cuddle a teddy at bed time, hence not using 100mg the first week. Was tempted to do just nolva, but wasnt sure if that would be sufficient...again some input will be ace!


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Read through your whole log very impressive mate and some amazing size and strength gains. Iv just finished my 2nd week on test e/tbol.

Hows pct going?


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

PCT is going well going for nolva 20mg/day and clomid 50mg/day for 21 days...ish. then off on holiday.

Training is awesome, feel strong and getting really pumped. Motivation is high at the min, training everything twice a week due to this. Legs yesterday...oh my days...think i went a bit hard...thoiught i was going to be sick a few times.

Back today, great sesh, focused mainly on rows. Slowing my movements down a bit now aswell rather than throwing the weight about.


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

Think Clomid has kicked in! I have been well grumpy and irratable the pat couple of days...had some com,ments too! Think im in need of a hug lol

Training is going well though. Trained Chest today with Tris and it was a really enjoyable sesh. But yeah...feel a bit shi**y to be fair. Last time i took clomid, i was like a little girl lol.


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Sounds good mate..glad pct is goin well so far. Just stay away from the chick flicks haha..;-)

your gains holding out?


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Any before and after pics?


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

Looking good mate. Do you do T-bar rows?


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

jeffj said:


> Sounds good mate..glad pct is goin well so far. Just stay away from the chick flicks haha..;-)
> 
> your gains holding out?


Gains and strength wise are fine..Just feel like a moody buggar lol.


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

hendrix said:


> Looking good mate. Do you do T-bar rows?


Yes mate i do. Dumbbell rows are my favorite though.


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

Fat said:


> Any before and after pics?


Yes mate...if you flick through the pages there are many pics and a few vids...have a look and let me know what you think.


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

Woke up in a better mood today which is good. Well moody yesterday. Rest day today, sat at work witht the fridge full of goodies and just going to chill.

Just checked out the Olympia pre-judging...think Phil Heath has got it...hope so anyway....Cutlers left bicep......suspect.com lol


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

Legs today. Had a great session. Trained alone but put a lot of effort in. I was still sore from Wednesday's leg sesh so I upped the reps and worked on getting a pump.

By the end of the sesh I was so pumped I could not bend my legs as they would cramp up...especially my quads!

Going to have a nice soak later and hopefully that will loosen them up a bit. Shoulders and traps tomorrow. Enjoying training a lot at the min, just feel a little flat and soft!


----------



## Massevil (Jun 18, 2011)

is there no end of cycle comparison ?

needs to be before and after pictures

and more importantly strength increases on all exercises


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

Massevil said:


> is there no end of cycle comparison ?
> 
> needs to be before and after pictures
> 
> and more importantly strength increases on all exercises


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

Back today. Great sesh and the sweatiest sesh ever lol. Chins to start 3x8, barbell row up to 110kg 6 reps (pb) dumbell rows up to 60kg, pulldowns. Dis two bicep exercises and then moved onto hammer curls...but i was shot so i gave up lol.

Cheers


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

varn01 said:


> View attachment 63340
> View attachment 63341


could be the lighting but only thing that seems to have changed is your tan???


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

All looking good mate, great progress from that cycle, i would be over the moon with them gains, look a lot thicker and still as lean.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> could be the lighting but only thing that seems to have changed is your tan???


Mate you need to go to specsavers!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

ahh, didnt realise you could enlarge them. Yeah, a lot thicker. You holding size and weight?


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

Suprakill4 said:


> All looking good mate, great progress from that cycle, i would be over the moon with them gains, look a lot thicker and still as lean.


That was a pic from a few weeks a go mate. Someone asked for comparison pics so i put them up. Hows training gpoing then mate?


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> ahh, didnt realise you could enlarge them. Yeah, a lot thicker. You holding size and weight?


Strength is stable but weight has dropped a few pounds...water i suspect!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

varn01 said:


> That was a pic from a few weeks a go mate. Someone asked for comparison pics so i put them up. Hows training gpoing then mate?


Check my journal mate, had sh1t time in life lately but im on it now


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

Suprakill4 said:


> Check my journal mate, had sh1t time in life lately but im on it now


Just had a look pal! You looking forward to starting your big cycle then? Hope everything gets better mate!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

varn01 said:


> Just had a look pal! You looking forward to starting your big cycle then? Hope everything gets better mate!


VERY much so!! I want to up cals to about 5000 lol. Be fat though !


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

Suprakill4 said:


> VERY much so!! I want to up cals to about 5000 lol. Be fat though !


Man your going to explode!!! in a good way i mean lol. I cant wait to do some bigger cycles in the future!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Remember I gain proper sh1t compared to most hense the high dose. I eat more than enough too, my diets been checked over by loads of people and its good to go. We shall see wha happens, sleep is my nemesis.


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

Hi guys and gals...IM BACK!!!!!!!

Starting next cycle today 500mg test cyp and 350mg deca per week. No HcG at the min....any thoughts? I suspec its needed throughout?

Had a hectic couple of months....2 holidays and starting a new job....strength is a little lower than on cycle but not much. 14stone 7 at the min. Looking forward to this cycle as i have never mixed two injectables together before...any thoughts on the dose? My initial thoughts on the deca are to keep it on the low side at first to see how i respond?

Hope your all well guys!!!!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

AWESOME to have you back mate, i actually kept meaning to mail you and ask what the hell was going on lol. Nice cycle, im on the same but 800 test and 500 deca and loving it 5 or so weeks in.


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

Suprakill4 said:


> AWESOME to have you back mate, i actually kept meaning to mail you and ask what the hell was going on lol. Nice cycle, im on the same but 800 test and 500 deca and loving it 5 or so weeks in.


How you coping with the bloat?? Do you have an a.i on board? You using HcG? anfd what do you think of my doses? Everything good your end anyway pal?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

varn01 said:


> How you coping with the bloat?? Do you have an a.i on board? You using HcG? anfd what do you think of my doses? Everything good your end anyway pal?


Not well, i look horrific at the minute to be honest even though im using adex at 0.5mg adex. Hcg, i keep meaning to but forget every week. Will be at 500ius a week from now. Libido is through the roof but erections leave a lot to be desired lately unfortunately lol. Nothing that cialis hasnt sorted, deca seems to do that to me.......

Doses look fine, you grow amazingly well from lower doses, i dont hence mine being higher.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Oh and its Kieren1234 by the way mate!


----------



## paul25601 (Jul 5, 2011)

what was your final weight stats pal? looks like some good gains defo on arms, what size are they?


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

Suprakill4 said:


> Oh and its Kieren1234 by the way mate!


HAHA....Like id forget those legs!!!!!!


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

paul25601 said:


> what was your final weight stats pal? looks like some good gains defo on arms, what size are they?


Was about 15 stone mate...been 15.4 before that though. Arms.....the record has been set at 18 pumped lol. Cheers pal


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

Suprakill4 said:


> Not well, i look horrific at the minute to be honest even though im using adex at 0.5mg adex. Hcg, i keep meaning to but forget every week. Will be at 500ius a week from now. Libido is through the roof but erections leave a lot to be desired lately unfortunately lol. Nothing that cialis hasnt sorted, deca seems to do that to me.......
> 
> Doses look fine, you grow amazingly well from lower doses, i dont hence mine being higher.


Ypu got any pics mate? Is the bloat the bad then...any cardio? Hopefully my little nipper will be ok.....if i do see anything bad downstairs....IM OFF lol


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

I got a few cheeky dbols hanging around...maybe 10 days worth at 40mg or 20 at 20mg....should i chuck these bad men in???


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

get the dbol thrown in mate def. why not..........

No pics that im willing to put on here, im really watery and pretty fat lol. ah well, can cut in ten months!


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

Suprakill4 said:


> get the dbol thrown in mate def. why not..........
> 
> No pics that im willing to put on here, im really watery and pretty fat lol. ah well, can cut in ten months!


Im sure your being a bit hard on your self there mate....any super lifts recenetly? how your joints on the deca? dbol then....10 days at 40mg or 20 days at 20mg???


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

varn01 said:


> Im sure your being a bit hard on your self there mate....any super lifts recenetly? how your joints on the deca? dbol then....10 days at 40mg or 20 days at 20mg???


how about 30mg pre workout training days??

Joints are SOOOO SOOOOOOOOO nice!!!they have been so dry for ages from letro but got they feel great now.

No super lifts mate, got 5 i think on 120kg decline barbell press the other week but nothing major.


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

Suprakill4 said:


> how about 30mg pre workout training days??
> 
> Joints are SOOOO SOOOOOOOOO nice!!!they have been so dry for ages from letro but got they feel great now.
> 
> No super lifts mate, got 5 i think on 120kg decline barbell press the other week but nothing major.


Yeah I'll get on the dbol aswell. Have you found any problems on the acne side of things? Also how bad is deca dick?lol


----------



## liamo69 (Aug 15, 2011)

looking good mate


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Do you mean deca d1ck as in shrinkage? If so I havnt noticed any and measured my knob the other day and quite happy with it lol. I'll maybe measure again in 4 weeks. I have however had problems keeping a full on lob on but sorted with cialis lol.


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

Suprakill4 said:


> Do you mean deca d1ck as in shrinkage? If so I havnt noticed any and measured my knob the other day and quite happy with it lol. I'll maybe measure again in 4 weeks. I have however had problems keeping a full on lob on but sorted with cialis lol.


Shrinkage.....what the fck??? I ment with with the boners etc lol


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

Third day into new cycle...I had man flu before and its still hanging around a bit but I'm good to go! Legs on Sunday highlight was front squat Olympic style 100kg x 10. Chest and tris yesterday felt a bit weak...could only manage 44kg for 2 sets of 6... This will improve dramatically! Will train back today and I'm looking to lift some big weights. I've realised after talking to people that for my weight I am. Or partially that strong....so I am going to address this during this cycle and get the kg's up!!


----------



## Impreza_Turbo (Sep 4, 2008)

Mate what's your average diet and training routine like if you dont mind me asking.

Cheers


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

Ok i disapperared over the past 4 months...new job...personal issues and all sorts going on...not all good!

Test and Deca cycle wasnt the best my head was f**cked at times especially xmas time. However i did get up to 15.6 which is my heaviest yet. I am currently 14 stone not on any gear trying to lean up natrually...basically prime myself for a prop tren ace cycle to fill out a little. Anyway im back now and will update this thread as and when!


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

Been dieting now for 3 wks. Attatched are some progress pics. Doing this on my bb hopefuly it works?!


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

Ok so it worked. Back on the pc now. Right I've been dieting 3 weeks with a 2 week stint n clen. No aas at the min. M basically priming myself for a lean bulk cycle in 4 weeks so trying to get extremely lean in that time. I've currently developed striata on in delts and in my outer sweep on my quads and veins developing all over quads and lower stomach...so I think alls good. Extremely hungry and horrible cravings...there's a kit kat chunky in the fridge tempting me all the time...haha. So far so good...I think! Will be updated as I go along!

Cheers


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Holy FCUK!!!! Jesus mate you've gained an insane amount since I last saw pics. Jesus Christ lol. Going to look incredible when leaner even though your perfectly lean now anyway. Check the Lats they are seriously good and tiny waist. Hope you stick around again mate, have missed your journal and input on mine! What cycle if any have you ran since we last spoke?


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

Suprakill4 said:
 

> Holy FCUK!!!! Jesus mate you've gained an insane amount since I last saw pics. Jesus Christ lol. Going to look incredible when leaner even though your perfectly lean now anyway. Check the Lats they are seriously good and tiny waist. Hope you stick around again mate, have missed your journal and input on mine! What cycle if any have you ran since we last spoke?


Thanks matey. Just did my first 30mins fasted cardio n stair master....knackered now...eating my oats and omelette...booyah. Was thinking test prop, mastron and tren ace for my next cycle 8 weeks. And since we last spoke I did test cup and deca...crap cycle...head wasn't in the game at all. Much better now though. Hope your well mate!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Wow your looking beasty mate, successfully trimmed up especially with no aas! Wish I had your genes lol well done mate.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Yeah go for a fast Esther cycle mate. I cycle 6 weeks blasts with prop tren ace but leave long test in aswel and then cruise low dose test for 6 weeks and repeat. I'm growing best I have doing this.


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

Ok...interesting night to say the least...woke up 12.00am went bathroom...felt light headed..mind was randomly wndering and i fainted...fooked up the sink! Sat in the kitchen with a bowl..went green apparently, massive fever cold sweat and severe hunger! So random, ate a couple grapes and slowly felt better. Woke up today and my ****...the right side is killing. Like i bruised the bone or something. Doctors at 4.20 loets see what they say????

But i still trained today...yeah boi!!!! Cncelled my 4 clients and focused on me lol. Delts and tris with the mrs... great sesh and a quality training partner to be fair...25 min cardio too. this absolutly killed my **** ha.

Cheat meal tonight to cheer me up...spaghetti, meatballs and garlic bread...cannot wait!!!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

MMMMM nice foooood!! Whats the missus look like, out of interest not to perv mate. I would do anything to get the missus to train with me but she isnt interested at all.


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

Suprakill4 said:


> MMMMM nice foooood!! Whats the missus look like, out of interest not to perv mate. I would do anything to get the missus to train with me but she isnt interested at all.


My mrs looks like snooki from the jersey shore...she italian too haha. She loves the training mate..she got a few days off work so have been training together...really surprissed me ho much ive enjoyed it lol. Mte you going bodypower?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

varn01 said:


> My mrs looks like snooki from the jersey shore...she italian too haha. She loves the training mate..she got a few days off work so have been training together...really surprissed me ho much ive enjoyed it lol. Mte you going bodypower?


Dont know who that is but ok lol Yes i am on the sunday mate.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Just googled her, lucky man!!!!!!!!


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

Suprakill4 said:


> Dont know who that is but ok lol Yes i am on the sunday mate.


Im going for the 3 days mate...as i live around the corner. Would be good to meet up for a bit mate and have a chat!


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

Cheat meal ended with a cheat evening...not good lol. But I'm hoping it will speed up my metabolism for the next few days...food prepared for tomorrow so no excuses...let's hit it hard....yeah boi!


----------



## k3z (Oct 17, 2007)

Spent the last two days slowly reading through this blog when i have a few spare minutes at work, its really interesting - keep it coming!

On my second cycle now, and i feel as though im going through the same process you did last year. Im subscribing :thumb:

Just a quick one, while you are cutting doing fasted cardio, surely you take BCAA's or whey before?


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

k3z said:


> Spent the last two days slowly reading through this blog when i have a few spare minutes at work, its really interesting - keep it coming!On my second cycle now, and i feel as though im going through the same process you did last year. Im subscribing :thumb: Just a quick one, while you are cutting doing fasted cardio, surely you take BCAA's or whey before?


Hi mate...glad your enjoying it...yeah I'm here to stay now.The fasted cardio...no bcaa at the min, empty stomach. Maybe I should though...hmmm. Best order some more lol


----------



## k3z (Oct 17, 2007)

I suppose whilst using the clen the bcaa's are irrelevant anyways due to the anti catabolic effects of it. Never used the stuff myself - what do you think of it? I'm getting a stack of bcaas for my upcoming lads holiday in Faliraki - probably a futile attempt to retain any gains i may make!


----------



## BigAggs (Apr 9, 2011)

Looking good mate!!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

varn01 said:


> Im going for the 3 days mate...as i live around the corner. Would be good to meet up for a bit mate and have a chat!


Definitely mate. Ill drop you a pm nearer the time with my number.


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

k3z said:


> I suppose whilst using the clen the bcaa's are irrelevant anyways due to the anti catabolic effects of it. Never used the stuff myself - what do you think of it? I'm getting a stack of bcaas for my upcoming lads holiday in Faliraki - probably a futile attempt to retain any gains i may make!


I'm not on the clen at the min. Just did. 2 weeks. I liked it...didn't get the shakes/jitters but I definatly got leaner!


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

BigAggs said:


> Looking good mate!!


Cheers pal...hopefully much better gains to come!


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

Suprakill4 said:


> Definitely mate. Ill drop you a pm nearer the time with my number.


Yeah mate...nice one! We can see who gets the most samples haha


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

Weights been dropping considerably the past few days...currently 84.5kg. So im going to up my calories slightly and maybe have a cheat meal today or tomorrow. My cardio has been upped and im currently getting in two sessions a day. 1 fasted and 2nd post workout. Iv brouhgt some BCAA today to sip through cardio in the morning too. Overall alls good..tasted sweet potato for the first time and its unbelivable...ive missed out on this for 26 years ha.


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

Cheat meal today...zinger tower burger meal at KFC and a galaxy bar! Nom nom ha. Training back at 7.00am tomorrow and cardio in the afternoon. Thinking about H.I.T cardio.....what you guys think? Or should I remain doing low intensity 70% max heart rate cardio? Huh hmmm?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

How has back training gone mate? Being a rep for pro-10 I reckon I'll win that lol. Be sure to get some, should be releasing the new flavours at bodypower hopefully including the chocolate caramel nut.


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

Suprakill4 said:


> How has back training gone mate? Being a rep for pro-10 I reckon I'll win that lol. Be sure to get some, should be releasing the new flavours at bodypower hopefully including the chocolate caramel nut.


Sesh was good, deadlift, underhad bent over row, seated cable row and cable pullove ss with lat pulldowns and some shrugs. 20mins stairmaster and after and 2nd stint on stairmaster just for 30min. Choc caramel nut....nice!!!


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

So I made a protein pancake! 2 sachet plain oats, 5 egg whites 1 yolk and a scoop chocolate protein. Blended it all up and fried it with fry light. And put in the pan in the grill to cook the top. It was great...want o pop some peanut butter in ti next time!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Yeah they are nice them pancakes I used to have them. Try them with pb and diabetic jam on top or just the jam. They can be a little dry without.


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

right 3 weeks until i start my next cycle. trying to get as lean as possible and then a lean bulk. Any suggestions...im think test prop and tren ace maybe with a bit of winstrol at eh end. 6wk total starting 7th may finish 2nd july...holiday time in morocco..got to look good for the beach haha.

Anyway slept in a bit this morning...eating my oats and got a shake ready then off for some delts tris abs and cardio. might be a long one today...!


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

diets going well treated myself to a nandos and nutella yesterday...damn that chocolates good. Started doing intervals on the stairmaster now 1 min hard 1 min recover.

Attatched is a progress pic, think im about 9% now at 85kg


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Jesus Christ mate you look amazing seriously!!!!! Why don't you get on stage?!?!? You would smash it. I'm amazed at your progress, would do anything to look like that.


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Looking really good mate!! Well done. You keeping a log of your next cycle here?


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

Suprakill4 said:


> Jesus Christ mate you look amazing seriously!!!!! Why don't you get on stage?!?!? You would smash it. I'm amazed at your progress, would do anything to look like that.


Thanks mate. Ive been training and dieting fairly hard recently. 2 more weeks and im going to try test prop/tren ace for 8 weeks. What cycle would you recommend just in curiosity...looking to stay lean and just put on a little lean gains.

As being on stage...id love too...we will see, a few people have tried twisting my arm hahah


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

jeffj said:


> Looking really good mate!! Well done. You keeping a log of your next cycle here?


Cheers pal. Yeah i will do. Think i am doing test prop and tren ace for 8n weeks?!?!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Lean gains is definitely what you will get from prop and ace mate!! Enjoy it.


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

Ok, so i stRted new cycle today. A bit different to.what i had planned. 10 wk prop and 6 wk anavar. 1st jab done. Lets see what happens!?


----------



## bigbadman (Apr 23, 2012)

Looking brilliant mate. Did you pin the test e once a week or how often when you done the test n dbol cycle?


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

You need fake tan and trunks mate, you should be onstage without a doubt!


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

bigbadman said:


> Looking brilliant mate. Did you pin the test e once a week or how often when you done the test n dbol cycle?


Hi mate. Evertytime ive used test e or c.i.jabbed twice a week. Thanks for the compliment mate.


----------



## bigbadman (Apr 23, 2012)

Cool mate, cheers for reply


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

Day two of prop anavar cycle. Felt knackered at work today. Just performed 15 mins of intervals on he stair master. Had a cheat meal last night and demolished half a jar or nutella haha. Trying to keep diet clean with the exception of two treat meals per week. Will be upping carbs slightly throughout the cycle too.


----------



## bigbadman (Apr 23, 2012)

lol at nutella, thats just a whole wad of cravings you had to destroy in 1 go eh haha


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Enjoy all the jabs mate!! Lol.


----------



## antbig1234 (Nov 27, 2011)

:thumb: really good thread this . :beer: ,,obv look hella good aswell goes without saying pal


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

Just yrained chest abs qnd 20 min cardio. Blasted the sesh in no time.great pump throughout. Focusing on weak points and leaving ego at the door. I.e upper chest was the focus today and some front raises ford delts.eating pwo meal now tuna.sweet potato and peas.oh and prop hurts like hell haha


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

Cheat night tonight. Grabbed a chop and wok on the wY home. Ate a sh*t load of nutella on toast. 2 packs crisps. Chicken anx veg an got a pizza.an garlic bread with a galaxy to finish off with haha. Best blast legs and cardio 2mora. And my back.is killing me. Could this be the anavar?


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

Looking real good there mate :thumbup1: I think you have just made up my mind whether to add dbol to my 3rd cycle also it proves you can keep a low dose of test for 3 cycles and still gain, most people start taking 3 and 4 different things by the time they get to their 3rd.

Reps m8


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

New back pic...half way through cheat night ha....feeling quite sick now lol


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

and updated front pic


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

Leg sesh today with the mrs...great sesh finishing with superset of back squats and walking lunges...killer. Got a great pump and super vascular. I feel fuller already after 5 days...could be all the crap i ate last night though haha. Much cleaner diet today and it will stay this way until next saturday...Frankie and Bennys maybe lol


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Wow amazing progress on legs mate!!!!

What's your normal bulking diet look like?


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

Suprakill4 said:


> Wow amazing progress on legs mate!!!!
> 
> What's your normal bulking diet look like?


Cheers matey. When im bulking i just eat whatever mate. as long as im getting enough protein in i dont care...pizza, sanwhiches, chocloates,...i eat anything. Still alot of good stuff in there but i wont hold back ha.

BTW. I was kinda bloated on that pic. Need one taken straight after training pumped up..ill see what i can do! ay 5 into anavar and prop cycle now...feeling fuller already...hhmmm!


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

Arms this morning and again another great pump. Very vascular to say the least and not sure if it was placebo but i was definatly strongere...does anavar kick in this quick?

Legs sore as fu*k from yesterday...so no cardio today...2 stints tomorrow as i feel a lil bloated...full but bloated. Might get some arimidex just in case???hmmm


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

Delts and traps today..again a great pump...think I'm gaining a lil water though...hopefully just my imagination though?!? I diets been clean today...and I went out and brought 5kg chicken and 60eggs to do me over for a lil while. Going to increase cardio now and keep carbs under 200g per day! Back tomorrow...looking forward to hitting deadlifts hard! Got fasted cardio too and a p.t sesh straight after where I will be doing intense pad work in body shield for 30 mins...got to be classed as cardio too lol. Going cinema tonight! Brought a galaxy bar to take as a treat but will definatly hit training and cv hard tomorrow and eat very very clean!


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

Just wanted to say some great progress in the pics. Well jelly. Will be keeping up to date with this journal and plan on reading it through in full tonight.


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

varn01 said:


> Cheers matey. When im bulking i just eat whatever mate. as long as im getting enough protein in i dont care...pizza, sanwhiches, chocloates,...i eat anything. Still alot of good stuff in there but i wont hold back ha.
> 
> BTW. I was kinda bloated on that pic. Need one taken straight after training pumped up..ill see what i can do! ay 5 into anavar and prop cycle now...feeling fuller already...hhmmm!


Lol are you joking? Why don't you gain fat? :cursing:


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

XRichHx said:


> Just wanted to say some great progress in the pics. Well jelly. Will be keeping up to date with this journal and plan on reading it through in full tonight.


Cheers pal


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

Fat said:


> Lol are you joking? Why don't you gain fat? :cursing:


Nah serious...kind of lucky in some aspects.the lads atthe gym.get well jell about it! Lol


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

varn01 said:


> View attachment 82398
> 
> 
> and updated front pic


looking very good indeed mate, must be happy with how you look.


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

Dagman72 said:


> looking very good indeed mate, must be happy with how you look.


Thanks mate..not quite happy yet lol When i look like Phil Heath i will be hahah


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

Ok...so went cincema last night and pretty much binged on cholate and ice cream..felt proper guilty...but it tasted so good haha. Brought a maccys on the way home and it was so cold i chucked it away and grilled my own burgers ha. 1 hr fasted cardio today...borin-ell haha. Got back and biceps at 2pm today. Hopefully get a great pump and see some strength gains...cant wait!


----------



## k3z (Oct 17, 2007)

What kind of cardio mate? HIIT? Low rate?


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

k3z said:


> What kind of cardio mate? HIIT? Low rate?


Today i did 55 minutes moderate approx 130bpm then 5 mins of intervals to finish off and really get a sweat on ha


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

k3z said:


> What kind of cardio mate? HIIT? Low rate?


Today i did 55 minutes moderate approx 130bpm then 5 mins of intervals to finish off and really get a sweat on ha


----------



## k3z (Oct 17, 2007)

pretty serious that in fasted state haha.

Do you do this on a permanent basis or just when cutting? Ive never done cardio but im considering including it on my off days now just for fitness benefits


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

k3z said:


> pretty serious that in fasted state haha.
> 
> Do you do this on a permanent basis or just when cutting? Ive never done cardio but im considering including it on my off days now just for fitness benefits


Fasted just every now and then. Got to work had to 2 session cancelled last minute so got on with the cardio lol. normally i do about 20 min after training. When bulking...nah...im a fat f*ck then haha


----------



## Big JMJ (May 2, 2008)

Good to see your back mate

Whats with the Choc's - do we need to have a man to man talk?


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

Big JMJ said:


> Good to see your back mate
> 
> Whats with the Choc's - do we need to have a man to man talk?


Yes,yes...you good mate. Ive developed a sweet tooth bad and chocolate has takern over my life haha...the choice of a maccys as a cheat or jar of nutella...at the min nutella wins hands down hahah

Off to train back down iron works in a min....you training today big man?


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

Trained at iron works today...really miss training there. Back and biceps and 20 min cardio. Nice sesh and great pump. Also the gym owner has twisted my arm to compete in september ha...f**k it ill give it a go lol. Get great compliments everytime i train there which is really nice  So Bob reckons u80kg to go for...so no bulking for a while just eat clean and stay full as possible  Happy Days!


----------



## Big JMJ (May 2, 2008)

I am good mate, had an awesome leg session last night and a painful cardio session this morning

give me a call over the weekend or pop round and we can get a plan sorted



varn01 said:


> Yes,yes...you good mate. Ive developed a sweet tooth bad and chocolate has takern over my life haha...the choice of a maccys as a cheat or jar of nutella...at the min nutella wins hands down hahah
> 
> Off to train back down iron works in a min....you training today big man?


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

Big JMJ said:


> I am good mate, had an awesome leg session last night and a painful cardio session this morning
> 
> give me a call over the weekend or pop round and we can get a plan sorted[
> 
> Yeah mate we will have a chat......cheers big man  big thumbs up!!!


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

Off day today. Did a cheeky 25 minute cardio sesh this afternoon inbetween clients...nothing major! Ate clean today and feel good. Another off day tomorrow but a long day at work. Might sneek in some early morning fasted cardio but thats it! 5th Prop jab tonight...man there painful lol


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

Chest and tri today...nout special....was 7.00am so i was a bit groggy. Did 30 mins cardio later in the day too. My right leg is in bits from yesyerdays jab...wtf??? Ate well and clean today..just tucking inot chicken stir fy and watching the blues game! Cardio tomorrow if my leg isnt too broken lol


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

Ok so my right leg till hurts like hell. It's red and warm..maybe a lil infection. Jabbed delt yesterday and that is fine! Planned on smashing legs today but that's a big no no...so trained arms and again a nice solid pump throughout. Didn't feel as bloated today at all but might still get adex tomorrow. My weight has crept up 5kg while maintaining my diet wtf...the past 10 days have been very odd to say the least lol


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

me and my fav bodybuilder of all time Shawn Ray


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

Change of cycle

Ok so I've king of messed up the beginning of my cycle. I planned on running a cut for 8 week test prop 100mg eod, tren ace 100mg eod and anavar 60mg day. I started this last Tuesday and already see strength increases. Anyway...I've decide that instead of cutting I'm going for a buk and hopefully a clean one. Therefore I will extend the cycle to 10 week and I wih to switch test prop to enanthate to save a bit of money and so that I can have a two week period where I go on hol and start pct after.

How would I go about switching esters? I wa thinking keeping prop in for 3-4 week maybe 50mg eod add enanthate in today 250mg and jab that 2x a week.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Me personally I would just add the enanthate in and keep the prop the same as you are for two weeks.

How you doin bud?

I'm getting coached by bigjim on here now and love training again now and eating so much better so the gains should come. No journals for me anymore as some [email protected] at work likes to spread sh1t about me from what he reads.


----------

